# ~*~The Official Febuary 2010 Testing Thread!~*~Baby dust, 41! BFP & 5 special angel



## xMissxZoiex

*Edit i thought instead of just leaving the thread to go to waiste because there is already a January one (Silly me) lol so as soon as you know your feb testing date post it here and i will get started adding =)*

:pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow:

*Tell me when you will be testing and i will add you to the list

wish you all good luck in getting ur BFP!*

:dust::dust::dust:

1st
:hugs: Memes12 :witch:
:hugs: MrS. MaBrEy :witch:
:hugs: carla1234 :witch:
:hugs: Helly :witch:
:hugs: WelshRose :witch:
:bfp: BeanieBaby :bfp:
:bfp: Staceiz19 :bfp:
:hugs: Josey123 :witch:
ttcgeordie
:hugs: MrsH1980 :witch:
Mrs Dubs
:bfp: WantaBelly :bfp:

2nd
:hugs: parkgirl :witch:
:hugs: SmileyShazza :witch:
:hugs: GossipGirly :witch:
:hugs: abstersmum :witch:
:hugs: LuvMyBoys :witch:

3rd
:hugs: MUM OF FOUR :witch:
:hugs: Ladybird28 :witch:
:hugs: blondee :witch:
:bfp: TTC4No3 :bfp:
:angel: MrsCrabsticke :angel:

4th
:hugs: ArcticBaby :witch:
:hugs: LittleMrsSuns :witch:
:hugs: Embro78 :witch:
:hugs: Johns Girl :witch:
:hugs: confused27 :witch:
bw9522
:bfp: waitin4numb3 :bfp:
:hugs: NewlyHopeful :witch:
:hugs: Aster :witch:
:hugs: Nanda0407 :witch:
:hugs: camocutie2006 :witch:
:angel: Wantabean :angel:
:hugs: Kalysia :witch:
:hugs: klcuk3 :witch:
:bfp: waitin4numb3 :bfp:
:hugs: soon2bemummy :witch:
bbhopes

5th
:angel: xMissxZoiex :angel:
:bfp: Mayskip :bfp:
:hugs: My bo bo :witch:
:hugs: TTCnumberone :witch:
:bfp: Kaylz--x :bfp:
:hugs: happygolucky :witch:
:hugs: jodie4805 :witch:
:bfp: Sue Dunhym :bfp:
:bfp: StonesWife :bfp:

6th
:hugs: mommahawk :witch:
:hugs: MimiUK :witch:
:hugs: Rompy :witch:
:hugs: Charliemarina :witch:
:hugs: MsLesley :witch:
:bfp: jopascoe :bfp:
:hugs: Mystique26 :witch:

7th
mamaxm
:hugs: dan-o (Happy Birthday!!) :witch:
:hugs: jappygirl76 :witch:
:bfp: ayh78 :bfp:
:hugs: Willynilly :witch:
:hugs: JLove84 :witch:
:bfp: moochacha :bfp:
:hugs: portu :witch:
:hugs: Mrs Mel :witch:

8th
:hugs: MissyMojo :witch:
:bfp: AnnieB82 :bfp:
:bfp: FierceAngel :bfp:
:hugs: Sharon983 :witch:
:bfp: Temg :bfp:
:hugs: Leilani :witch:
:angel: fifi-folle :angel:

9th
:hugs: Stella Blue :witch:
:hugs: nadira037 :witch:
:bfp: Trying4ababy :bfp:
:hugs: ablacketer :witch:
:hugs: faerieprozac :witch:
:hugs: maxyp :witch:
Daisy82
:hugs: Dizzyd :witch:

10th
:bfp: Marrissa_E :bfp:
:hugs: mommyB :witch:
:hugs: Baby Bear :witch:
:hugs: Nessicle :witch:

11th
:hugs: soon2 b wifey :witch:
keyahopes
:bfp: hibiscus07 :bfp:

12th
krwh
:hugs: loopyloo23 :witch:

13th
:bfp: Juless :bfp:
:hugs: amanda111308 :witch:
:hugs: Nixilix - Happy Birthday! :witch:
:bfp: sausages :bfp:
:hugs: sherrie123 :witch:
:hugs: Turtlemad :witch:
Chimpette
MUMMYALLY08

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Blinkies/valentineblinkie.gif
14th
:hugs: blessedbylife :witch:
:hugs: Bambi1985 :witch:
:hugs: SquirrelGirl :witch:
want2Bamommy
:hugs: nnn84 :witch:
LibbyKS
ProudArmyWife
:hugs: ladikat01 :witch:
nurseh14
:hugs: Ava Grace :witch:
:hugs: soph77 :witch:
SweetMummmy2b
:hugs: Tanikit :witch:
:bfp: jelliedills :bfp:
:hugs: purechaos109 :witch:
:hugs: auntiebee :witch:
:hugs: honeybee28 :witch:
:hugs: tryforbaby2 :witch:
wifenmom
:hugs: Goddess25 :witch:
Danburn
:bfp: silver_penny :bfp:
:hugs: Betheney :witch:
:bfp: dterbush :bfp:
Blue_bear
:hugs: Claire_Lou :witch:

15th
:bfp: shareema :bfp:
:hugs: GemmaG :witch:
ttcaftermc
perfectangels
:hugs: inkdchick :witch

16th
Dobchops
:hugs: Mumtotwoboys :witch:
Beans
:bfp: sunshinegirl :bfp:
:bfp: babyfromgod :bfp:
:hugs: Jaimie2Eyes :witch:
BABYCAREY
:hugs: samola84 :witch:
Skidoosh
:bfp: ~chipper~ :bfp:

17th
:hugs: bozzy :witch:
:hugs: Dannib247 :witch:
:hugs: Vilranda :witch:
mrskcbrown
:hugs: lolley :witch:
:hugs: kanga :witch:
:hugs: tortoise :witch:

18th
lolly25
:hugs: Jamaicabride :witch:
:hugs: pixie77 :witch:
janelouise
babyhopes10
:bfp: trollydolly :bfp:
:bfp: Purpleposting :bfp:

19th
Hannah76
:bfp: Hann79 :bfp:
:hugs: firedancer41 :witch:
Mum22GTTC
:hugs: elvis :witch:
:hugs: Ayina :witch:

20th
:hugs: Love3Hope4 :witch:
:bfp: thesmiths88 :bfp:
:bfp: clairbell88 :bfp:
ToxicFox92
:hugs: Loren :witch:

21st
:hugs: Naturalmystic :witch:
poppysgirl3
:hugs: Mrs Cullen :witch:
:hugs: Welshchick :witch:
Katy617

22nd
blondie449
MySillyGirls
:hugs: emmy_james :witch:
babyell
:hugs: Caterpiller :witch:
:hugs: BoBo :witch:
Leeny
:hugs: notquitesure :witch:
Peach
:hugs: Ozzieshunni :witch:
:hugs: Starry Night :witch:
awray1491
:hugs: spencerbear :witch:
ladymilly

23rd
:hugs: eclipse :witch:
:bfp: claire911 :bfp:
hopeXX
:bfp: madge :bfp:
JLO815
:hugs: dreamofabean :witch:
anv7

24th
MKM
Shan
Hope4BFP
:bfp: AKP :bfp:

25th
:hugs: c-demers :witch:
:hugs: sleepen :witch:
NewMoon
:bfp: PeaceLoveBaby :bfp:
Kat_F
:hugs: louloubabs :witch:
:bfp: gingerbaby4us :bfp:
mommy2baby2

26th
:hugs: Srrme :witch:
Lillytame
:hugs: kirsten627 :witch:
:bfp: petitpas :bfp:
:hugs: majm1241 :witch:
Libra Mariah
:angel: MrsWez :angel:
Shannon30
salbal

27th
:hugs: mrphyemma :witch:
Razcox
memes12
dan-o
posh
anytimenow
:hugs: Lamburai1703 :witch:
:bfp: mlyn26 :bfp:

28th
:bfp: stargirl69 :bfp:
Waiting2bMommy
Caro103
cyclura
takingforever
hoping:)
BroodyBoo
MrsMay
Ruby_Baby
mummy to be
AshleyNichole
mommahawk
sincerevon
:hugs: cheekybint :witch:
xxS

:happydance: 225 People and counting! :happydance:
For those Ladies testing on valentines day i have made a blinkie
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Blinkies/valentineblinkie.gif
If you would like to use this in your sig the code is below just add a [/img] on the end with no spaces!
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Blinkies/valentineblinkie.gif
[/CENTER]​


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hunnie

There is already one started. xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

O right were can u post me the link cant seem to find it? x


----------



## ellaandcallum

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...testing-thread-camocutie2006-caterpiller.html


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun, i have changed it to a febuary one lol, shame to waiste the thread ay lol =P x


----------



## ellaandcallum

You got in there nice and quick, it gives you something to do during the 2ww, lol! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun, ive changed it to a febuary one lol, its a shame to waist the thread =P x


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hopefully I wont need to be in this testing thread and Jan is my last. lol! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ellaandcallum said:


> Hopefully I wont need to be in this testing thread and Jan is my last. lol! x

I know lol im hoping i wont need my name up there aswell, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Starry Night

This is actually quite useful for me. I have long cycles so I won't be able to test until the first week of February at the earliest--and that is only if I happen to have a normal 28 day cycle. But I'm all over the map. I just had a 41 day cycle after having a 31 then a 45. So I'll definitely wait until the middle of February just to be safe.

The 15th looks good. (Don't want to spoil Valentine's Day with a BFN, LOL) ;)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Would you like me to put you down on the 15th Starry Night? x


----------



## memes12

Hello, I am new here! I have been lurking on this site for a week or so now. :coffee:

I will be testing Feb. 1st but I am sure more than likely Jan 30-31 as I am a closet POAS addict. :wacko:

A little info: I am 26, DH is 28 and our DS is 5. This is our first cycle trying to conceive since getting off of birth control at the end of November. Yay! 

Hope everyone gets their :bfp: !!!


----------



## Rmar

Hey, I'm testing February 3rd. I'll be a week late then so hopefully I can stay in this thread for that long and not be taken out before the end of January. This is cycle #2 for TTC #1.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have added you girlies! =) Fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Starry Night

xMissxZoiex said:


> Would you like me to put you down on the 15th Starry Night? x

Yes please. It's kind of an arbitrary date but what can I do? LOL :)


----------



## blessedbylife

Well, DH and I decided to keep TTC! I'm THRILLED and going to be testing February 14th... that gives AF TWO EXTRA WEEKS TO SHOW UP this time... just in case! :D Good luck everyone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've Added you blessedbylife =D xxx


----------



## Starry Night

blessedbylife said:


> Well, DH and I decided to keep TTC! I'm THRILLED and going to be testing February 14th... that gives AF TWO EXTRA WEEKS TO SHOW UP this time... just in case! :D Good luck everyone!


Glad to be testing around the same time as you once again, blessed! May this time go better for the both of us! :happydance:

In one sense my DH and I are only NTNP as I'm not even attempting to predict when I will ovulate nevermind charting and OPKs but I still consider myself as TTC as we very much want a baby and are ready to get pregnant now.


----------



## blessedbylife

Well starry, i'm glad we're gonna best testing around the same time as well! :) now... just waiting for OV! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i want to test new lol but i know it would just be silly =X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

*Bump*


----------



## MKM

Hi ladies!

I was wondering if I could join this thread? I'm WTT until Feb, and with calculations, my test date would be around the 24th.

<3 Thanks alot and hope everyone's well!


----------



## caro103

Hi, Please can you put me down for the 5th? AF got me today so this is our first month of officially 'trying'. :happydance:

Good luck everyone! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

could you please put me down for the 4th of feb, our 2yr anniversary is on the second so it would be a wonderful pressie for my dh and i


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Put me in on the Feb 4th please...........The witch got me today :cry:. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

can you add me 3rd feb thanks


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added all you ladies! =D xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

*Bump*


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Feb 1st please! I really hate these stupid long cycles! Better than my old 90 day ones I guess!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you hun xxxxx


----------



## LittleMrsSuns

Can you add me in for 4th Feb. Trying to hold out till day after AF is due. 
Thanks x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you aswell =) x


----------



## Ladybird28

Hi can you put me down for testing on 3rd pls. Af due then so hopefully she won't have made an early appearance. Thanks! X


----------



## notquitesure

I was so hoping I wouldn't have to do this... please add me to 3rd :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added both of you =) x


----------



## Embo78

Hi, please put me down for Feb 4th.
Cheers hun X


----------



## Mayskip

Hello, this is our first month ttc, so exciting!!! Have a 34 day cycle so won't be able to test until the 5th Feb so could you please put me down for that day, lets hope this thread brings of all lots of :dust:

Very best of luck to all this month :flower:


----------



## ayh78

Hi!
This will be our first month of trying too, so hopefully testing on the 11th depending on AF. Please add me to the list.

Baby dust to everyone!
x

:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

You can put me down for the 1st :)

Last few cycles have been odd lengths so i'll be testing end of Jan/beginning of Feb - sometime :S


----------



## Embo78

:thumbup:Hey Mayskip and ayh78!! It's our first month TTC too. Good luck girlies!! :thumbup:
X


----------



## Johns Girl

Our first time too! Hopefully be POAS on the 4th. I probably have all my dates completely wrong but it's all so exciting!!


----------



## My bo bo

Hello :flower:

Can you put me down for the 5th please :)


----------



## Embo78

Me too Johns Girl. Here's hoping for BFP's x


----------



## parkgirl

Hi. Would you please put me down for the 2nd:) :dust: to all.


----------



## carla1234

Can you put me down for the 1st?

This is our first time ttc as well. And my bday is the sixth, would be a great gift!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all =) xxxx


----------



## TTCnumberone

Hi :hi: can you please put me down for the 5th - thanks! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you TTCnumberone!! =D good luck! xxxx


----------



## Helly

Could you put me down for the 1st please? Given up trying to work out what my cycle length is so Im just going to go with 28 days lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh sure hun ive added you =) x


----------



## memes12

I am getting so anxious!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

hi, can u put me down for 10th Feb. Thanks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you hunni x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey girls:wave:
Just wanted to wish everyone loads of :dust: and luck for a Feb:bfp:

Zoie...could you add me to the 1st Hun...:hugs:


----------



## carla1234

We are both so excited! Hope to see lots of BFPs in February!

Its only our first cycle trying, but I am still so excited!


----------



## BeanieBaby

This is our first month ttc after mc and i'm on CD9. I'm gonna try and hold out for 1 Feb if I can, af due 31st/1st I believe. Please can you add me. Good luck to everyone and a sprinking of sticky baby :dust:

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all =) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

*Bump*


----------



## confused27

hi can u put me down for the 4th plz x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you hunni =) i want this thread to get as full as possible so we get loadssssa BFPS!!!!!


----------



## ruby_baby

I'm gonna try & hang out til Feb 5th. Can you please add me to the list? Good luck everyone...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure chick ive added you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

*Bump*


----------



## Stella Blue

Could you put me down for the 9th please? 

thanks dear


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure Ive Added you huni =)


----------



## bw9522

Can you put me down for 4th feb please x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure xxx


----------



## nadira037

Put me down for the 9th fx'd


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mommahawk

I'll be testing on Feb 6th, if AF doesn't show...

GL everyone!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck! xx


----------



## mamaxm

feb. 7 please!
:)


----------



## Rompy

Put me for Feb 7


----------



## Starry Night

I already got some mid-cycle spotting this past weekend so I may need to bump up my test date to earlier in the month. I'm not charting so I can't tell if I actually ovulated or not around then. Last month my mittelshmerz didn't coincide with my ovulation either (if I did infact ovulate). Being irregular means my body keeps me guessing, LOL! I really have no idea when to test. I'll stick with the 15th for now unless my body tells me otherwise.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its No Problem hun =) just let me know if you want to change the date and i will do it for you =)
Ive Added the other girlies =) 
xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

uwh 35 People so far aswell =D fingers crossed there will be 35 BFPs haha xxx


----------



## Bambi1985

Another first timer here :hi:

Can you put my down for the 14th please.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## RedRose19

im not meant to be ttc for 3 months... but ive got so many symptoms and have no idea when i ov.. im starting the pill when af shows.. im half hoping she wont and it means we have a bfp :D...
im gonna test on feb 1st cuz thats our anniversary and gives me plenty of time for af to show...


----------



## caro103

xMissxZoiex said:


> uwh 35 People so far aswell =D fingers crossed there will be 35 BFPs haha xxx

:happydance::happydance: wouldn't that be amazing!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It sure would lol. =)


----------



## Dobchops

hi, 

Please put me up for the 16th please. 

A :bfp: to everyone


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you =) x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm going to the doctor's today for The Yeast Infection That Would Not Go Away (seriously, it's been nearly 2 weeks...sheesh) so while I'm there I'm going to ask her about my wonky mittelschmerz. She's the one who told me it meant ovulation but if that's true then I shouldn't have had 4 weeks between it and my last period and then only have 5 days go between the end of that period until my next bout--and this bout was particularily painful. I'm going to set up an appointment with the gynocologist and see about getting retested for PCOS. I was tested as teen and nothing showed then but my hormones have consistenly had too many male hormones so I am getting suspicious. I just want to know what I'm up against. And I freakin' want to know where in my cycle I am. I have no clue! This not knowing is affecting my PMA. :cry:

Waitin for answers....*sighs*
:coffee:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh dear hun Yeast infections are horrible I hope you get things sorted very soon try to keep ur chin up =) xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks! 

I've managed to rediscover my PMA so I'm feeling much better. And it turns out my yeast infection isn't bad and the doctor says regular over-the-counter medication should be safe to use even though I'm TTC.

I asked her about my wonky mittelschmerz but she seemed baffled by the idea that ovulation might not happen at the same time. She thought it more likely that I didn't ovulate at all last cycle. Not entirely shocking. So I went for bloodwork to see if I actually am ovulating (it turns out my last hormone test showed my levels were normal...phew...but that was a year ago) and I'm going for an ultrasound to check for cysts on Feb 2. She wasn't going to schedule me for one but then I mentioned my sister had cysts (she doesn't have PCOS, however) and my doctor whipped out the paper and quickly wrote me a reccomendation.


----------



## Deb111

Can you put me down for 4th please.
:dust: to you all


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you - Deb111

Starry Night - im glad you are getting it all sorted out, its good that ur getting a scan to check ur all okay good luck =)

xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhh! Put me down for the 7th. I'll be testing on my birthday! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you dan-o and happy birthday for the 7th aswell! =D good luck! xxx


----------



## RedRose19

it seems like feb is soooo long away.... :( i want it to be the 1st already!! lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know lol but it will be here before you know it =P


----------



## Staceiz19

can i please be added for the 1st? 

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure Ive Added you =) x


----------



## RedRose19

Staceiz19 said:


> can i please be added for the 1st?
> 
> xx

there is alot testing feb 1st... :happydance::happydance: it will be a lucky day to test one :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It would be nice for it to be that lucky lol!
Lets hope all those ladies up there have been going at it like rabbits ay lol xxx


----------



## Naturalmystic

Put me down for the 21st please


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun can you add me please for the 18th feb x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Can you put me down for 2nd february please?


----------



## RedRose19

:happydance:


----------



## josey123

Could you please add me for the 1st plzzzzzz........thank you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay i like it when we get a few people join at the same time lol ive added you all xx


----------



## ttcgeordie

iam testing feb 1st put my order in for a BFP p;ease lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HeHe, Another one for the first! =D xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hi everyone! Been lurking for a bit, and just joined. I'll be testing on February 14....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome to BnB and ill add you to the 14th =D x


----------



## MissyMojo

8th for me please xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you hunni! x


----------



## mommyB

Hi! Can you put me down for testing on February 10th, this will be our first cycle so I doubt it will be a BFP. But I am deffinately going to test! Thanks so much. Good luck ladies!


----------



## ttcgeordie

ah valentine babies that would be soooo romantic i have my FX for everyone, i wonder if i get my BFP if i could keep it from hubby till valentines that would be great but i have a feeling if i get it i will be shouting it from the roof tops lol yous all may just here me lol all over the world =)


----------



## waitin4numb3

can you put me down for the 4th please? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all =)
ttcgeordie - i have made a blinkie the says hoping for a valentine BFP lol i will post the link on the first page lol x


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Ladies,

Can you please add me to Feb. 7th? Keeping our FX'ed!!

Good luck to all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## auntiebee

Please put me down to test on 21st Feb.
Thanx hon
Please let it be my month. :dust:


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

Please can you add me for Feb 16th, my mums birthday! Fingers crossed it's my month, a third grandchild would be a wonderful gift for my mum :kiss:xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey hun can I be put down for the 5th please? Had a MMC last week and we really want to try again straight away.

Good luck girlies! Really hope we all get our :bfp: :D xx


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all, Sorry for your loss Kaylz--x xxxx


----------



## MimiUK

please put me down for testing on the 6th of Feb please 

BD mission for me this week! 

good luck! 

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you chic x


----------



## juless

Can you please add me for Feb. 13th please? I'm hoping to have a special Valentine's day present to give my husband!!! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you Juless xxx


----------



## want2Bamommy

Put me down for the 14th PLEASE :cloud9:


----------



## Deb111

Sorry to mess you about - there's no chance of a BFP this month - long story. I'd be grateful if you could take me off list please. Think I'm down for 4th


----------



## xMissxZoiex

want2Bamommy ive added you =)

Deb111 - ive taken you off the list huni, good luck for next month xxxx


----------



## nnn84

Hopeing to be testing on the 14th if this cycle goes according to plan.

Lots of :dust: to you all - Let's hope it's a happy valentines day!


----------



## MrsH1980

Please stick me down for the 1st x

C'mon eggy, stop playing hard to get!


----------



## shareema

Could you please add me for the 15th?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you ladies! x


----------



## bozzy

Could you please add me for the 17th...thanks! OH's birthday is on the 16th and I'd love to be able to give him a late birthday surprise with a bfp!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you huni xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

Would you please put me down for the 9th? Thanks


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you =) x


----------



## Mrs Dubs

please can you put me down for the 1st?

thanx :)


----------



## LibbyKS

Hi ladies! Please put me down for the 14th!!! :flow:

Thanks so much!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Can you put me down for the 14th please =)
Hoping This Can Be My Month. 
Baby Dust To Everyone!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added! =D x


----------



## Beans

CAn you add me to the 16th please? Thanks!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm cd1 today (again!!) so please can you add me for the 23rd? Thanks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added! =D xx


----------



## goddess25

Not sure when I am going to be testing... just had a m/c but going to start TTC right away in about a week or so. Put me down for the 20th Feb or something and i will update my dates when i need too. Thanks


----------



## hannah76

hello! can you add me to the 14th? i'm going to try and hold out a little longer to test this cycle :) and thanks for the blinkie!!


----------



## petitpas

Helloooho! Onwards and upwards 
Could you put me down for the 12th, please?


----------



## ladikat01

Please sign me up for the 14th. If I ovulate on schedule that should be when AF is due. Thanks!


----------



## nurseh14

Can you also put me down for the 14th hun :) thanks for the blinkey too!
FX'd this month for all us ladies!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all =)

Im very sorry about your loss Goddess25

Your welcome everyone that has used the valentine blinkie =) xx


----------



## Dannib247

can you put me down for the 17th please hun xx


----------



## ttcgeordie

how exciting i wonder how many BFP we will get out of all these people mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder any guesses??? just for fun see who is the closest ??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you Danni

ttcgeordie - i dont know lol im hoping it is a high number! and i hope im in that high number lol!! x


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok Ladies here we are again....... Hopefully this is our month!!!

Can you put me down for testing on the 1st please. 

Sending my prayers your way........


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you chick! x


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Can you add me to the 16th Feb. Thanks x


----------



## amanda111308

add me to Feb 13th :D


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there ladies.. i think i will be joining you to test in Feb :( I think i am going to test about the 8th or 9th :( I dont think i can wait that long :) How are you all dealing with the wait???


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi could you pop me down for 14th feb please.

Baby dust to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you all. good luck! =D xxx


----------



## blondee

Helloo, could you please add me for the 3rd?

Thanks!

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure! ive added you x


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Put me down for 2/4!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure! =) x


----------



## Srrme

I think AF is going to show up this month, and I've already seen 4 :bfn: so I'd like to put my name down on this thread for the 26th. Thank you, and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you x


----------



## Srrme

Thanks, Hun! :hugs:


----------



## Rmar

Take me off the list, please. AF came this evening so I am out again.


----------



## hannah76

ack... just got af today... can you change my date to the 19th of feb? thanks :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All Changed xx


----------



## GemmaG

Hi 

Can you put me down for the 15th :thumbup: :flower:

:dust:


----------



## stargirl69

I'm predicting af will be due around the end of Feb but I have long irregular cycles. Can you put me down for 28th just now, and I will let you know if that has to be changed depending on when I ovulate?


----------



## soph77

Can you add me for valentines day!!!
Thanks


----------



## GossipGirly

stick me down for testing 2nd x


----------



## Nixilix

Hi all

can you add me to the 13th, unlucky for some! It's my bday that day too so bring on the BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

stargirl69 said:


> I'm predicting af will be due around the end of Feb but I have long irregular cycles. Can you put me down for 28th just now, and I will let you know if that has to be changed depending on when I ovulate?


Ug! I hate irregular cycles! LOL Not only do I symptom spot for BFPs but for ovulation as well!:blush: Side cramps, spotting, pelvic discomfort, slight naseau and the proper cm and I'm pulling my hubby to bed! I think OPKs are ridicuously expensive so I haven't used them yet and in a few weeks I'm getting scanned to see if I am, in fact, ovulating at all. I have 40 to 45 day cycles since coming off the pill so I'm FINALLY nearing my expected o time. But I haven't been tracking cycles long enough to be able to pin down a pattern--or lack thereof.

What makes it trickier is I had spotting a week after my last period. Then a week ago I had one day of EWCM. Then exactly a week after that I had some red spots while in the washroom. But I have hemmaroids and have been fooled by that in the past--the timing just stinks because it makes me think it's implantation. And even if I happily am on my way to a BFP (doubt it) that would mean I have a 30 day cycle this time around. 

So in short, I have NO CLUE when to test. :haha: My scan/ultrasound is on the 2nd. I will get some insights then, at least.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added everyone xxxx


----------



## caro103

Well i O'ed yesterday and DTD 3 nights in a row including last night so really hope I'm in for a good chance! :happydance: Bring on the TWW :winkwink:

xxxx:dust: everyone


----------



## xMissxZoiex

oouh good luck caro103 do you want me to add you for the 4th? x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Add me to Feb 17. Thats when cycle is due and not testing one day sooner. I managed to do it last month and didnt waste any tests, LOL! Good luck all and baby dust!


----------



## Vilranda

Can you put me down for the 17th please. Thanks.


----------



## caro103

xMissxZoiex said:


> oouh good luck caro103 do you want me to add you for the 4th? x

Na leave it for the 5th please, I may well crack sooner if AF doesn't show but we will see if I can hold out! Good luck Miss Zoie!! xx


----------



## ayh78

StarryNight - hope you get some good news from the docs in a few weeks time.

MissxZoie, sorry to be a pain, but would you be able to change me from the 11th to the 7th? I think that would be more accurate! Thanks.


----------



## Aster

Hi there, can you add me to test on the 4th? It is my birthday on the 18th so would so love to celebrate it early with a BFP! I have been following hubbies regime this month which is :sex: every day since AF stopped. I had EWCM yesterday so made sure it was covered! :rofl: 
Feel positive this month so really hope it will be my time! 
:dust: to you all girlies! Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

good luck ladies :dust: :dust: im already getting af cramps :( anyone else?


----------



## Baby Bear

Hi, I'm new to all this. First time ttc. Can I please be put down for Feb 10th for testing? Thankyou! :)


----------



## happygolucky

Hi 
Can you put me down for 5th Feb Please.


----------



## abstersmum

hi i will be testing on the 2nd fingers crossed, i dont have much hope this month - dont think i ovulated


----------



## TTC4No3

Can you put me down for the 3rd plz; already ovulated and this is the AF date FF is predicting; I'll prob start testing way before though hehe.


----------



## SweetMummmy2b

Hey everyone. I will be testing Feb 14th too. We're hoping it's going to be the best valentines day ever! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Havent been on all day but i have quite a few people to add lol, good luck to everyone! xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

af arrived :cry: im out


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh So sorry hunni xxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

af arrived now which means im still testing in feb.. :wacko: put me down for the 25 of feb please :D hopefully this is gonna be my cycle :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure hun, i hope it is aswell you deserve it xxxx


----------



## sausages

Can you put me down for testing on 13th please? I am not sure when i'll O yet, so i might have to change it. :)


----------



## Love3Hope4

Okie dokie I'm in for Feb. So put me down for Feb 20. Hubby leaves on the 19th for 4 weeks so that puts me out for March UNLESS we get our BFP on Feb 20!!!


----------



## ablacketer

can you please put me down for the 9th? It would be so nice to have that to give hubby for valentines day :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all xxxxxx


----------



## faerieprozac

9th of feb for me please :)


----------



## poppysgirl3

i'll test on the 21st if i'm late but i'm done TRYING...there is to much hope in trying but i'll stay on here incase three weeks from now i decide it's worth getting my hopes up!


----------



## Willynilly

hi - thanks! Feb 7th please...fingers crossed...this is our 9th cycle ttc.


----------



## blondie449

can up put me for the 22nd please!!! thank you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all, poppysgirl3 are you done trying after this month?? i really hope you get your BFP this month huni xxxxxxx


----------



## Aster

:dust: to all of us... come BFP's!!!! Whos gonna have the first?? :winkwink:


----------



## Rompy

Hie

Please include me, im testing on the 6th Feb.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aster said:


> :dust: to all of us... come BFP's!!!! Whos gonna have the first?? :winkwink:

Hmmm i wounder .. i think were going to have quite a few on the 1st tho lol xxx

Ive Added you Rompy


----------



## Charliemarina

hey huns i did post yesterday but maybe it got missed :blush: could u add me for 6th huns thats day after af is due as i do not test b4 that :)


----------



## JLove84

I'll be testing on the 7th. Thanks!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Please put me down for 2/22 thank you!


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi please put me down for the 21st of Feb....(my fella's birthday) how good would a :bfp: be.........


----------



## Nanda0407

hummmmm im 4-5 dpo today.... supposed to get af on the 4th put me down for the 4th( my OH bday) same date i found out last year but had a m/c =( kmfxx for a BFP this time! thank u!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Charliemarina said:


> hey huns i did post yesterday but maybe it got missed :blush: could u add me for 6th huns thats day after af is due as i do not test b4 that :)

Sorry hun i must have missed you sorry! =)

Ive added everyone Good luck! xxxxx


----------



## Nanda0407

Thank u!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Your Welcome! =) xxx


----------



## Wantabean

Hey girlies brand new to this. Need a little help. Will give a little history first will make things easier to understand. Well i had 2 mcs when i was 17 then another 2 last year so went on implanon. Af was regular as always but got a few side effects from it. Got it removed start of month as me and the chap wanted to ttc and af arrived same day so was all looking good. I have always been very fertile (clearly as haven't actually ttc before) and for a week now i have had lots of symptoms. Could just be getting hopes up so need advice please? Have been sleeping lots, weeing LOADS, bbs are sore and growing and weight piling on (not bad thing as am skinny) and so so so weepy. All the same things as last time. Mum pointed out to me today that have put weight on since last time i seen her (a week ago) am i crazy or could this be good? Am also terrified after losing so many when i am only 21. Can i get you guys opinion, advice or general comments please? Also one last thing lol was gona test on the 8th :) much love x x 
:nope::shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wantabean, yes that could be good, do you know when your next period should be due? x


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Can you put me down for the 28th please :) thank you


----------



## babyfromgod

can you please put me down for the 16th thanks


----------



## Wantabean

Yeah it should be about 4th feb. Just not entirely sure but hoping body is back to normal after having that silly thing in my arm. Had ov cramping about the 16th and poor other half is shattered now lol fingers crossed for everyone. This page is such a brilliant idea. I am sure if i tried to talk to friends about this kinda stuff they would cart me off in straight jacket lol :wacko:


----------



## moochacha

Hi can you put me down for the 7th please.

Thank you :dance:


----------



## claire911

Hi :flower:

can u add me to the 23rd Feb please? It had better be a BFP this time!!!!

:)


----------



## Shan

Hi!

Please may you put me down for the 24th. Thanks! :dust: to everyone this month!


----------



## Starry Night

Wantabean,

your symptoms sound promising! Of course, the best way to tell will be to take a pregnancy test. When is the 4th? Next Wednesday? You'll find out soon!

Good luck! I hope you have a little one in the next 9 months!:baby:

:dust:


Well, girlies. My body has thrown me for yet another loop. The :witch: arrived last night which meant I had a normal person's 28 day cycle! What the??!! LOL But looking back, I'm realizing that I usually do have once-a-month cycles. I just seem to skip periods more frequently then my peers. I'd have a few in a row and then randomly skip two or three.

I'm not actually too, too surprised. I had mittelschmerz spotting & ov pain on the 8th and EWCM on the 14th. And if you count back 14 days I would have ov'd on the 10th or 11th so that makes sense. This is the first time my hubby and I DTD around the right time (we guessed wrongly the past few months). It simply didn't catch this month.

So, going with the assumption my next cycle will be 28 days, I need to change my test date to the 20th. I'm not out for February yet!

Please, oh please, let me have a 28 day cycle![-o&lt;


----------



## eclipse

Throw me down for the 23rd I guess it is now... :)


----------



## camocutie2006

put me down for the 4th please!!!


----------



## Wantabean

Starry night thank you. Omg i really didn't think it was that soon :) that would really be wonderful to get a bfp this quickly. I want a big fat bean belly :) :) :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wantabean said:


> Starry night thank you. Omg i really didn't think it was that soon :) that would really be wonderful to get a bfp this quickly. I want a big fat bean belly :) :) :)

Alot of people do get symptoms really early fingers crossed for you, do you want me to add you down for testing on the 4 th? xx


----------



## Wantabean

Yes please. That would be great. :) :) :):flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you! =) x


----------



## sherrie123

hiya can i ahve the 12th please :) xx


----------



## Kalysia

Might I get in on the action for the fourth, please? :flower: (Amusingly enough, my girlfriends and I are actually making bets. So sweet of them to help take my mind off of things). :hugs:


----------



## ttcaftermc

Hi Everyone,

First I just have to say how great this forum is for people like me, who often feel so alone during this hard time of ttc. A bit of background, got pregnant in January 09 and had a missed m/c in March 09 at ten weeks. Got PID after the d and c and had a laparoscopy in December 09 where they found that my tubes had been blocked. They cleared them and now we are ttc again. I have a clear blue fertility monitor which I am using for the first time this month, and my AF is due on 15-02-10. I am keeping everything crossed that this year will be better than last year and that we all have BFP's to celebrate. Baby dust to you all. xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all good luck! xxxx


----------



## spencerbear

Can you add me for the 24th please x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you x


----------



## Jamaicabride

Hi 

Can I be added to Feb 18th please?

Thank you! x


----------



## FierceAngel

morning all xx

can i be added for the 8th pls 

good luck everyone!xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Zoie,
Will you add me to the 27th February for testing please xx


----------



## LillyTame

Gosh you guys are such busy little bee's, 24pages already! lol

Put me down for Feb. 26 please.

Lots of :baby::dust: for everyone!


----------



## jopascoe

put me down for 10th feb please

thanks..x


----------



## maxyp

hey could you put me down for the 9th please


----------



## thesmiths88

Please put me down for the 20th! Thanks x


----------



## portu

Please put me down for the 7th thanks


----------



## klcuk3

Can you put me down for the 4th please :) x


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi there, could you add me to the 8th Feb please? Thank you!!


----------



## emmys_james

can you put me down for the 22nd please. thanks x =]


----------



## maratobe

i wont be testing until the 2nd of march (stupid long cycles) could i maybe be added to the 31st of march....???


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, that is super long, oh the wait would drive me batty lol. Good Luck!


----------



## maratobe

it suck lol when i did the maths i couldnt believe it lol


----------



## WantaBelly

Just stopping by to see if anyone couldn't hold it and tested already???

Can't wait to see all those BFP's roll in!


----------



## c-demers

Can you put me down for the 25th? I've lost all hope for January's thread :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

maratobe - i will make a march one if someone hasnt already, it makes sence to have one now anyways seen as theres only 28 days in feb

Ive Added Everyone! xxxxx


----------



## babyell

Hey Hun can you add me to the 6th please very much doubt it will be this month as I was due to ov 22jan(according to ff) but opk was neg on 21jan no idea if/when I ovulated, when I got pregnant with harry I got positive opk on cd12. So god knows. Will soon find out! Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I would like to be added for the 16th please :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure Ive Added You! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

To You Ladies with irregular / long cycles heres the link to March Testing thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...l-march-2010-testing-thread-here-already.html


----------



## maratobe

xMissxZoiex said:


> maratobe - i will make a march one if someone hasnt already, it makes sence to have one now anyways seen as theres only 28 days in feb
> 
> Ive Added Everyone! xxxxx

:happydance: thank you!


----------



## MsLesley

hmmmm well...i think im going to test on Feb 5th...i will still be a little early but i think by then i should get a little something on the test if i was. it will put me in between 10 to 12 DPO. baby dust to everyone =)


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Hello, please put me down for the 2nd.


----------



## Caterpiller

Hey Zoie - please can you put me down for the 22nd February - that's the day AF is due - ta

:dust: to all the ladies in the February thread.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I&#8217;m out the :witch: got me this morning :nope:

I&#8217;m not too disappointed, I think it helps as I had prepared myself for the possibility of this happening. It was only the first month after our mc so maybe my body just isn&#8217;t quite ready yet :shrug: 

Fingers crossed for those who are still waiting to test https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif sending you all a MASSIVE sprinkling of :dust:


----------



## waitin4numb3

Hi there can u put me down for the 4th! thanks.


----------



## Hann79

Hi Guys,

Please put me down for 16th, coming over from the January thread after early mc!! Hopefull for a really sticky bean this time!!

:dust: to us all especially sticky bean dust!!

xxx


----------



## MrsH1980

Im out; she got me today :cry:


----------



## BoBo

Hi MissZoie, can you put me down for 22nd please.

Thanks x


----------



## Leeny

Hi Miss Zoie, can I be put down for the 22nd as well. Thank you x


----------



## takingforever

Hi Miss Zoie can you put me in for the 4th please. Thank you x


----------



## Razcox

Hello out for Jan so can you put me down for 27th please thanks x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added everyone good luck! xxxxxxx


----------



## sleepen

Hi could you please add me for the 25th. i was a little late this month so not sure when :witch: is really due to show, but i think it should be before that date. thanks so much.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure xxx


----------



## cheekybint

I'm down for the 1st but had a BFP at 9dpo quickly followed by a BFN at 11dpo, yesterday.

AF got me today :( 

Can you put me down for the 25th now please. Roll on O time again! 

Congratulations to those with BFPs :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure hun good luck! x


----------



## notquitesure

Hi AF got me today... early again :(

I was due to test 3rd (I think), can you add me for 22nd Feb please.


----------



## Wantabean

So i was a little bit naughty today and done a cheap poas early at my mums. Thought i could see a very faint line but thought nothing of it. My mum asked to see and she thought she could see something 2. I highly doubt it so not gona get my hopes up too high. I know i get pregnant easily its the getting it to stick properly that seems to be letting me down. Come on bfp!!! Really hope this wicked witch's ugly head doesn't put in an appearance anytime soon. Does anyone else feel about the size of a whale? So bloated :( x:shrug:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

can i be down for feb 8th please.


----------



## kirsten627

Please put me down for February 26th. :flower:


----------



## NewMoon

Could you put me down for February 25th please? Thank you :)


----------



## ablacketer

I finally ovulated! yay! now on to the almost 2ww. (I seem to have 12 day luteals :))


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added Everyone!

Wantabean, have you got a pic? good luck! xxxx


----------



## lilfrog01

hey af got me yesterday..:cry: is it possible for you to put me down for the 24th? it will still be a day early but who knows!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gonna try to hold out till the 24th :D


----------



## krwh

i think i'm going to try on the 12...that might be a bit ambitious to try that early but i'm going to try anyway :)


----------



## jodie4805

Could I please be added to 5th Feb?


----------



## WantaBelly

Has anyone tested and got a bfp yet? Just stopping by to check on everyone but I'm not at work and its hard to view all the posts with my phone, takes f-o-r-e-v-e-r......


----------



## wifey29

It was a BFN for me, but no AF yet.


----------



## Daisy82

Cani join pls ladies, af due on 9th haven't decided when to test yet. Depends how long I can wait!


----------



## memes12

Im out. :witch: got me today.

Lots of dust to everyone else!!
:dust:


----------



## Sharon983

Hi, I'm new to this site. Can I join! I'm 4dpo and thinking about testing on the 8th. I want to send a fairy to sprinkle baby dust on everyone! GL and hope you all get your BFP!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ived added you all ladies. Daisy82 I have added you to the 9th untill you know what date you are going to test =) x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi, I'm going to be testing on the 7th Feb! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added you x


----------



## Daisy82

Ok, gave in and tested on cheap eBay one, bfn!! Only 6dpo so probably way too early, what do you ladies think?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yehh i think its probibly to early lol i think if uve concieved then it would implant around 6dpo .. I also gaving and tested this morning because i had a twingle lol! Silly me!! =P Every twinge or pain i have i think omg must POAS haha! my was a BFN to lol i would be 8dpo lol
xxxxx


----------



## Peach

Can I Join Can you put me for 22nd Feb please


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi
Can i join this 1?
My period due 19th but im going to be testing around the 16th
Im a poas aholic!!Sorry!!Addicted to it!!
Thanks x:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added you all! x


----------



## soon2bemummy

hi im new to this so a bit nervous talking about it!! i am 9dpo (i think) and am due af on thursday 4th!! could you include me??!! 
good luck to everyone :) xx


----------



## jopascoe

Sorry to be a pain but can you change me from the 10th tp the 6th got dates wrong cheers.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added everyone! =) xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Hello - could you put me down for the 8th please. Cheers

Good luck everybody. Babydust all round.


----------



## majm1241

Hello, can you add me to the 28th please! Thank You! GL Everyone! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Can you please put me down for the 4th. Lots of baby dust to all!!


----------



## FierceAngel

:( ive got slight cramp....

something else thts really weird i keep thinking i can feel a baby move!

not like kicking but the feeling you get wen your full term like a fidgeting feeling lol its prob gas haha 

xx


----------



## Temg

Can you put me down for the 8th?


----------



## caro103

:cry: :cry:witch got me rather a lot earlier than I was expecting...on the plus side means I had a 29day cycle so can you stick me down for the 28th please?:happydance:

Thanks and good luck everyday! xx


----------



## Mayskip

I can't yet quite believe it but found out this morning i am expecting!!! Can you put me in as a BFP please!! My cycle was 30 this month i think instead of my normal 33/34. 

The major symptoms I had was my BBs they were sore way earlier than normal and all veiny!! I am so excited, hoping its a sticky one!!!!

Very best of luck to all of you, wishing you hundreds and thousands of baby dust!! x


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Mayskip, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Can you put me down for February 14th which could be 12-14dpo so should be ok.


----------



## petitpas

I can't believe it! I've started bleeding cd16, 6dpo! :dohh:
Oh well, I'm not completely out this month, so could you please give me another slot on the 26th?


----------



## soon2 b wifey

im sorry. i did some figuring out and don't understand why I put the 8th but my official testing day is the 11th.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you all!

Congratulations Mayskip!!! Stick little bean Stick! =D! The first BFP on the thread!! =D

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls! Forgot to update you that I caved on Fri 29th and tested early and got my :BFP:! Due date 11 October. F'xd for the rest of you lovely girlies and sorry to those of you who have had a visit from the :witch: 

xxx


----------



## soph77

Congratulations Mayskip and BeanieBaby!!!!
I was wondering when the :bfp: were going to start coming in!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations BeanieBaby =D xx


----------



## memes12

Please add me to the 27th. Thanks!


----------



## Staceiz19

i got my bfp this morning !! oh my gosh i soo thought i was out this month cos of cramps 2 days ago and my temp dropping from 37 to 36.7 today but nope two lines straight up! :D 


throwing babydust to all of you in the 2 ww and in the first part of your cycles x


----------



## Staceiz19

oh my gosh beaniebaby im due the exact same date haha.


----------



## Sharon983

Congrats Mayskip, Staceiz19 and Beaniebaby, hope for sticky baby for you three! GL with everything!


xMissxZoiex - Thanks for adding me!


----------



## jopascoe

got my bfp today. i tested early :blush::blush:

good luck to all you ladies in the tww xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

wow, it's only 1st feb and we have already 4 bfps!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## takingforever

:witch: got me :cry: on to next try :) Congrats on all the :bfp:s


----------



## takingforever

Misszoie can you change me to the 28th please :) x


----------



## soon2bemummy

hi everyone and congrats on all your bfp's!! :)
im not due till thursday but this morning some very light pink blood?? can any one help cause so confused...... is af on its way or could this be inplantation bleeding?? was so positive until today :( xx


----------



## takingforever

It could be either soon2bemummy but if it stops or has already gone then its looking good for IB fingers crossed for you and sending some :dust: your way x


----------



## soon2bemummy

thank u *taking forever* :) but its not looking very promising :( oh well just keep trying and try to keep positive!!! baby dust to u and everyone else xx


----------



## blondee

Hi MissZoe,

Sadly the blinking :witch: got me!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I'm out for another month, so am enjoying a very nice, very strong coffee because i can :dohh:

Thanks for doing this.

X


----------



## Mystique26

Hi all, I am expecting AF on the 6th of feb, if I dont get AF, then I will do the testing on the 6th or 7th, so hope AF doesnt arrive. :)


----------



## Kira21

Hi, I'm a newie. tryin fo my 3rd after 8 years.
:dust::test: I'm so nervous :dust::test:


----------



## Helly

Can you put me down as AF please? :(

I promise I will stop sulking in the next hour lol.


----------



## blessedbylife

hey ladies... AF got me early, DH and I have decided to NTNP, hopefully that gets us pregnant!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations to the BFP's and sorry to those who the witch got.


----------



## BeanieBaby

Staceiz19 said:


> oh my gosh beaniebaby im due the exact same date haha.

Congratulations Staceiz19. So are you due 10th or 11th Oct, as our tickers are different? I'm due 11th and it says i'm 4 wks but yours says 4 wks 1 day? xxx


----------



## cyclura

could you put me down for the 28th please


----------



## goddess25

I have worked out my dates a bit better now since i stopped bleeding can you change my date to the 16th please.... much thanksx


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey girls,,, unfortunately AF has invaded!! :( im so gutted but were gonna keep trying :) (the fun part) lol 
could anyone give me some advice,,,, should i go to the doctors and ask if there's anymore we could be doing and ask if everythings ok?? i know we've only been ttc for 4 months but it seems like forever!!
xx


----------



## GossipGirly

r u in uk? all they would do is bloods cd 21 until you hsve been trying for 12 months :( unfortunatly that is the average ttc xx


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats to all the BFPs so far.

FF has put my OV date a whole week earlier than I thought, and OH was on lates that week so didn't get to BD :(

Really hoping FF has it wrong and it was last week instead.

Think I'm gonna stay on the list for the 14th but am likely to test before then if I get any more symptoms :blush:


----------



## jelliedills

Can you put me down for Valentines Day testing please?!
Congratulations to all the BFP!! xx


----------



## pixie77

Hi,

Put me down the 18th, and lets hope this is my month.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi guys!

Can you put me down for a BFP? I'm very early and very scared..... 
Praying for lots of sticky dust!


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey *gossip girly* yeah am in uk...ah 12 months?? thats soooo long :( 
u had any luck this month?? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wow 3 Pages for me to catch up on! =D.

Sorry to all those ladies that the :witch: got :hugs:

Congratulations to
Wantabelly
jopascoe
Staceiz19
Have a happy and Very healthy 9Months!

=D xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kita

Well AF isnt due till early March (long cycle :wacko: ) but since there is no thread for March, can you add me to the 28th???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

There is a march thread babe ive made one =) i will post you the link! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here you go =)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...l-march-2010-testing-thread-here-already.html


----------



## Wantabean

Congrats to all bfps. I tested again today but bfn. Still too early i hope. No sign of Af so i purpose thats quite promising :) sorry to all who got hit with the witch. Loads of baby dust to you all for next cycle x


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: 4 BFPs already!!! :happydance:

Congratulations, everyone! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

:dust:


I go for my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm praying no cysts or any abnormalities be found! [-o&lt; But my wonky AF did manage to end on Day 7 so I'm crossing my fingers for another 28-day cycle. Better get to BD'ing as my fertile window opens tomorrow!!


----------



## Nanda0407

congratulations ladies on your BFP's!!!! HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations on the :bfp: so far! :happydance: Please be a lucky month! :dust:


----------



## klcuk3

Well I'm out AF arrived this morning bang on time....onto cycle number 10.....


----------



## RedRose19

BeanieBaby said:


> Hi girls! Forgot to update you that I caved on Fri 29th and tested early and got my :BFP:! Due date 11 October. F'xd for the rest of you lovely girlies and sorry to those of you who have had a visit from the :witch:
> 
> xxx

omg hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sooooo happy for u hun omg :wohoo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck to those testing today & tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

soon2bemummy said:


> hey *gossip girly* yeah am in uk...ah 12 months?? thats soooo long :(
> u had any luck this month?? xx

na dont think so, af due today but witch still not here, she will be soon all signs cramps, nipples r so sore... i took a £1 store test this morning and it was neg i expected it to be.. it was 3rd mu but i just no im out this month just wish she would hurry up and so i can move into 6th cycle lol! x


----------



## Temg

Wow we are onyl 2 days in and 4 :bfp: already!! 

Best of luck to everyone testing over the next 24 hours, hopefully there will be more BFP!!


----------



## Nanda0407

af got me early (today) grrrrrrr......... i hate her!!!!! im so mad! :(


----------



## camocutie2006

already 4 :bfp:s yay! sorry to all the girls who :witch: showed up for.. :dust: for next round!


----------



## RedRose19

anyone still waiting to ov??? i hate this wait lol.. feel so helpless.. lol


----------



## Tanikit

I think I ovulated yesterday but FF won't confirm it for a few days. Waiting is very frustrating!


----------



## samola84

CAn you put me down for the 16th. Thank you :)


----------



## RedRose19

waiting for ov seems to take ages... grrrr im on cd 11 and ready to pull out my hair with boredom.. lol


----------



## Daisy82

Congratulations to you lucky ladies with BFPs. Hope you have a very h&h nine months. Can you let me know how many dpo you were when you got them? I have had cramps from 5dpo on right hand side, they've moved more to the middle and also feel 'tingly' down below. Have taken morning tests at 6dpo & 8 dpo which were both bfns. not sure whether I'm out thus month yet......


----------



## LillyTame

babyhopes10 said:


> waiting for ov seems to take ages... grrrr im on cd 11 and ready to pull out my hair with boredom.. lol



I think I hate this wait more than the 2ww lol


----------



## purechaos109

I should be a Valentines Day Tester! So put me down for the 14th! I was trying to to pay attention but I read this and yep thats my day!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No more BFPs Yet but .. im sure some girlys just need to remember to update us hehe ... I hate this wait aswell its driving me mad! i got 2 days before AFs Due ive had a few cramps this month about 5 - 7dpo which i think i had when i was pregnant with my Angel but ive decided im going to be ok either way this month!!!!! =) No Tears i Promise! xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

could i please be removed, hubby and i have decided to put ttc off for a couple of years as we want to get our cars paid off and a house. 

:dust: for all the ladies still waiting to try. good luck and i hope to be back an a couple of years ttc again.


----------



## moochacha

I got my bfp today... really really faint!!! You guys can check out a pic of the test in the test gallery.

:wohoo:


----------



## loopyloo23

Put me down for 12th Feb please, thanks!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi can you add me to 8th Feb. 
Thanks
x


----------



## auntiebee

Hi ya........you hav me down to :test: on the 21st but i ovulated earlier this month so can you please change my date to valentines day  hubby and i r goin 2 a gorge hotel on valentines and i really hope i can give him a valentines gift when we arrive at hotel. Would love to make it special 4 him. Please god F'x 4 me this month, please god let me get a valentines :bfp:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## josey123

Af got me good luck to all ladies waiting x x


----------



## ArticBaby

The witch got me :witch:...on to next month :thumbup:

Congratulations on all the BFP :baby:

And :dust: to the rest of us :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

moochacha said:


> I got my bfp today... really really faint!!! You guys can check out a pic of the test in the test gallery.
> 
> :wohoo:

Congratulations!!!! A happy and healthy nine months to you! :flower:


----------



## Ladybird28

Well the witch has got me again today, so yet another month down the pan :-( xx


----------



## RedRose19

really sorry hun :hugs: good luck next cycle xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Can you put me down for 24th please, thanks x


----------



## MrsJ08

I hope you ladies don't mind me popping by and saying good luck to you all. Sprinkling lot's of :dust: on this thread x


----------



## Mystique26

Ladybird28 said:


> Well the witch has got me again today, so yet another month down the pan :-( xx

:witch: got me today too. Guess I have to wait yet another month. This is getting frustrating :sad2:

Goodluck to us Ladybird28. We may have the same testing day if our CD's are the same. FXd...


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh still waiting for witch :( I know she is coming I figue I O'vd late as i was stressed cos of essays for uni and didnt temp or use moniter this month to have a relaxed ttc ! ahhh how i regret that now :( not testing again :( xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another BFP!!!

Sorry to all the the ladies that the :witch: got good luck for next cycle

xxxx


----------



## sleepen

Congrats to all those who got there :bfp:
:hugs: to all whom the :witch: got and
:dust: to all still waiting to test


----------



## parkgirl

I'm out again. :witch: got me yesterday. 


Congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to those yet to test.


----------



## honeybee28

Please can you put me down for 14th? Hoping for a Valentines Day BFP!!

Congrats to the BFPs so far, hugs to the AFs, good luck to those who havent tested yet!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you hun =) x


----------



## Wantabean

Still getting bfns but to be fair they are cheap. Haha just trying to convince myself that it still could happen lol well Af due soon so will wait and see. Congrats to all bfps. Cant believe that there are so many already. Have also decided that MissZoie needs to get her bfp this month after putting so much into this thread. Go girl!!!!! :) :) :) x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wantabean said:


> Still getting bfns but to be fair they are cheap. Haha just trying to convince myself that it still could happen lol well Af due soon so will wait and see. Congrats to all bfps. Cant believe that there are so many already. Have also decided that MissZoie needs to get her bfp this month after putting so much into this thread. Go girl!!!!! :) :) :) x x

Hehe lol thank you! I will pass the message on to my womb =D fingers crossed for us both! xxxx


----------



## moochacha

Starry Night said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp today... really really faint!!! You guys can check out a pic of the test in the test gallery.
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations!!!! A happy and healthy nine months to you! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! Still not out of the woods yet, getting IB still even though its super light and brown. lol TMI...

I hope you girls don't mind me lurking for another few days or weeks lol not ready to go to pregnancy section just yet.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I'm out. :(


----------



## Nanda0407

af got me yesterday :(


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

AF got me yesterday......so disappointed...guess I am on to march...


----------



## Nanda0407

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> AF got me yesterday......so disappointed...guess I am on to march...

sorry.... me two.... so we are on cd 2........!!!! at least we have something to look foward to... lol


----------



## perfectangels

Add me for the 15th of February please! :flower:


----------



## Dizzyd

Just joined...please add me for Feb. 9th :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: and :dust: to you girls


----------



## Bambi1985

FF says I'm 14dpo today, so even though i'm sure its wrong I caved and tested. :bfn: as expected.

:dust: to all those still to test


----------



## waitin4numb3

I got my bfp yesterday!! Woooh ooohh!!!


----------



## moochacha

waitin4numb3 said:


> I got my bfp yesterday!! Woooh ooohh!!!

Congrats!!! :wohoo: got mine yesterday as well :happydance:


----------



## waitin4numb3

thanx!!


----------



## lolley

put me down for the 17th please, I O'd a whole 2 weeks early :)


----------



## TTC4No3

:bfp: for me :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

:witch: got me :hissy: but I will have another february testing date coming up on the 27th (short cycles!)


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi: All!!! I am on cycle 6 of TTC today CD19, 1 DPO for me! I am due for AF Feb 17th, if you can please add me to the list! I doubt I can hold off, I may test on Valentine's Day!!! :haha:

:dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Here we go again! Put me down for February 22nd!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Embo78

AF got me. Sob!


----------



## confused27

awww :hugs: embo so sorry hunny xxx


----------



## confused27

congrats to all the girls who got their BFP yesterday way to goooooooooooo :happydance: xx


----------



## ablacketer

well, Im on 7 dpo, due for af in 5. My temps did something new this cycle. I got a drastic jump at 5dpo after my usual dip on 3-4dpo. then today it fell again. Ive not had my cycle do that before, and this is the fourth charted cycle. Could it be an implantation spike instead of the more common dip? It would make sense since my body seems to do EVERYthing backwards lol


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well looks like some decided it is our time we got our :bfp: today


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

congrats MrsCrabsticke!!! Enjoy your happy and healthy 9 months!!!!:hug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I love how the busy this thread is!!!
Congratulations to everyone that got their BFP
and OMG MrsCrabsticke!! Just as you were going to take a break!!! It is fate =) Congrats!!
:hugs: to all the ladies that AF had got =( xxxxxx


----------



## wifenmom

Hi, My AF is due around the 14th


----------



## goddess25

Miss Zoie i am being a pain in the bottom sorry. This MC really through off my dates, i want to change it again.. day 28 will be the 12th but my cycle is variable so will test day 30 if AF not shown up by then. Can you put me down for the big V day... on the 14th. This will be my last date change, thanks a bunch.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its ok chick ive changed it :) x


----------



## majm1241

Is it just me or am I miscounting? I am counting 9 :bfp:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm testing on 10 Feb which will be 10dpo - i know it's too early but hey i have to satisfy my poas addiction! But officially testing on 14 Feb! 

Feeling pretty positive now, I just know I'm gonna get a :bfp: 

(how stupid am I gonna feel if I don't lol!)


----------



## Starry Night

So many BFPs already! Keep 'em coming, ladies! *fingers crossed*

I can feel my body gearing up for ovulation as the mittelschmerz pain is starting to come on and my cp is getting higher everyday. It really seems I'm on course for another 28 day cycle!!! That's two in a row!!! Hopefully I have a 9 month cycle after that. ;)


----------



## diamondaisy

Hi all,

I'm new around here and to TTC (for #1). DH is 33 and im 29. Came off the pill around August (IIRC) and hadn't really been actively trying. My cycle is typically 30-31 days except 2 cycles ago. I was training for a charity boxing match and ended up with an 18 day cycle. Last cycle was 33 days... I'm not charting, although I intend to start. I started using OPK this month and got + on CD 16/17. 

Sooooooooo I'll be testing on Monday the 8th, please add me. 

Congrats to all that got BFP and good luck :dust:to the rest!

-April


----------



## moochacha

TTC4No3 said:


> :bfp: for me :cloud9:

congrats!!!


----------



## Danburn

Testing on Valentines:)


----------



## hoping:)

put me down for the 28th:flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

n o update from me yet no witch no af bfn :( x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(


----------



## purechaos109

I'm so sorry! :dust: to you!


----------



## Rompy

Got BFN yesterday. AF due tomorr 6th Feb. Am scared to test today. No symptoms at all. Anyone testing tomorrow?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey. I got my BFP today :)


----------



## soph77

Congratulations to all the :bfp:'s!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ill add you to the list Sue Dunhym Congrats!! x


----------



## Temg

BFP for me this morning, not due AF until the 9th so stepping cautiously


----------



## purechaos109

WOW 2 BFP's so far today!


----------



## Hann79

Oh this is driving me up the wall......](*,)
I think i'm very late ovulating although cervix high and ewcm is now a lot less.....still -opk's should have ovulated 2nd but still nothing!!:shrug:
Not going to test until at least 19th now as that is due day!! Really hoping these damn opk's find something soon!!

Anyone had similar??
xxx


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(

:hugs: hunni xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations to those with a :bfp:!!! 

Hoping that'll be me next week!! Good luck to all testing over the next few days! :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hann79 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(
> 
> :hugs: hunni xxxClick to expand...

Im sure i saw a line but it disappear in about 30secs =/ and i took a pic but my stupid phone camera is playing up ... If AF doesnt start in a few days i will test again.

Anyone else think they saw a line on a FRER and it diesappeard??

It could just be my eyes lol x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Rompy said:


> Got BFN yesterday. AF due tomorr 6th Feb. Am scared to test today. No symptoms at all. Anyone testing tomorrow?

I'm testing tomorrow! I can't wait til Sunday (although I probably should :winkwink: )


----------



## majm1241

Can you change me to the 26th instead please? Thanks! :D


----------



## silver_penny

I'm going to wait until Valentine's Day to test, if AF hasn't come by then. My last cycle was 41 days, but I am bf'ing and dont know how regular they will be. If i go by my last cycle, AF is coming tomorrow, but only time will tell! Hopefully I will get a BFP for Valentine's Day!


----------



## keyahopes

Af is due on 11th if my O day estimation is correct ( I never got a positive on OPK :growlmad:). Absolutely no symptoms whatsoever - some mild cramps and pulls on and off, but from the last few cycles, I realized I get these cramps all the time! I never noticed until now, when I have started monitoring every pimple on my face, every burp and ever pull in my tummy :dohh: Hoping for tons more of BFPs in this thread..


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you to the list girls! x


----------



## FierceAngel

i tested this morning :bfn: im due :witch: on monday so small chance still too early....

only used a cheap tesco test...

not testing no more till af is late so prob weds if she hasnt shown already x


----------



## Sharon983

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(
> 
> :hugs: hunni xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure i saw a line but it disappear in about 30secs =/ and i took a pic but my stupid phone camera is playing up ... If AF doesnt start in a few days i will test again.
> 
> Anyone else think they saw a line on a FRER and it diesappeard??
> 
> It could just be my eyes lol xClick to expand...






I know what your talking about I had the same thing happen to me before. Today I gave in and tested and I seen like a shadow/faint line, I think it's evap. But Still no AF, I'm still testing on Monday like I planned! I hope you get your BFP! :flower: :dust: :flower:


----------



## Sharon983

Congrats to all the BFP! Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!:flower:


----------



## Stella Blue

MrsCrabsticke said:


> well looks like some decided it is our time we got our :bfp: today

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:

I TOLD YOU that taking a break from all the charting, temping, tests, etc was probably just what ya needed!! :hugs: Hopefully I can follow your lead in my next cycle! AF isn't here YET, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way.... 

Wishing you a most happy and healthy 9 months mama!


----------



## RedRose19

just in the 2ww now... :happydance: i cant wait to test :D


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh im going mental, no af yet and my test was bfn yesterday and it was a frer :( cramping like mad, boobs killing me just hurry up so I can move on please :( congrats bfps xx


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(
> 
> :hugs: hunni xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure i saw a line but it disappear in about 30secs =/ and i took a pic but my stupid phone camera is playing up ... If AF doesnt start in a few days i will test again.
> 
> Anyone else think they saw a line on a FRER and it diesappeard??
> 
> It could just be my eyes lol xClick to expand...

FX'd for you hunni.... I'm still not ovulating or of course have missed surge... dont think feb will be our month :nope:
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hann79 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(
> 
> :hugs: hunni xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure i saw a line but it disappear in about 30secs =/ and i took a pic but my stupid phone camera is playing up ... If AF doesnt start in a few days i will test again.
> 
> Anyone else think they saw a line on a FRER and it diesappeard??
> 
> It could just be my eyes lol xClick to expand...
> 
> FX'd for you hunni.... I'm still not ovulating or of course have missed surge... dont think feb will be our month :nope:
> xxxClick to expand...


Theres is always a chance tho =) good luck and if this isnt your month fingers crossed and an extra load of babydust for you next month! =D

xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GossipGirly said:


> ahh im going mental, no af yet and my test was bfn yesterday and it was a frer :( cramping like mad, boobs killing me just hurry up so I can move on please :( congrats bfps xx

Aww Hun!, Im kind of in the same boat .. i tested this morning with a FRER and im sure there was a line there but after 30secs it was gone and had a few cramps ... i peed 6 times in the space of 45mins lol but idk only time will tell.

Keep your chin up xxxxxx


----------



## Stella Blue

The crotchety old :witch: got me today :growlmad:

She came a full 3 days early disguised at first as implantation bleeding (taking full advantage of my vulnerability and wishful thinking~~the evil hooker~~)

The joke is on her, because in about 15 days I'm gonna start baking my lil Thanksgiving Sweet Potato~~and that witch will be outta my life for 40 damn weeks!!

Good Luck to all you ladies who still have a shot at a Feb BFP!! XX

And could you witch-me-up for the 9th please. ugh


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh Stella Blue! Loads of :hugs: coming your way... hope the evil hooker isn't too hard on your this month. I'm psyched to help you strategize for your next cycle!


----------



## Wantabean

xMissxZoiex said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> ahh im going mental, no af yet and my test was bfn yesterday and it was a frer :( cramping like mad, boobs killing me just hurry up so I can move on please :( congrats bfps xx
> 
> Aww Hun!, Im kind of in the same boat .. i tested this morning with a FRER and im sure there was a line there but after 30secs it was gone and had a few cramps ... i peed 6 times in the space of 45mins lol but idk only time will tell.
> 
> Keep your chin up xxxxxxClick to expand...

Now Miss Zoie's womb i have already told you that your getting your bfp this month so lets start being kind and stop messing around please. So been really sicky and getting cramps and today i had bleeding gums! Still no Af so keeping fxd. Decided not to test till next week coz could be stupid implant removal messing with me! Congrats to all bfps! Cant believe there has been 11 already :) x x x:happydance:


----------



## Staceiz19

BeanieBaby said:


> Staceiz19 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh beaniebaby im due the exact same date haha.
> 
> Congratulations Staceiz19. So are you due 10th or 11th Oct, as our tickers are different? I'm due 11th and it says i'm 4 wks but yours says 4 wks 1 day? xxxClick to expand...

ahh i know why that is... im from down under so im a day ahead of you lol


----------



## GossipGirly

witch got me, im kind of pleased cos I can just move onto nxt cycle.. I hope this was just a one off long cycle cos of stress and il go bk to being bang on 30 days.. can start with my moniter and temping again this cycle ! x


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I Got the biggest BFN ever this morning!! =(
> 
> :hugs: hunni xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im sure i saw a line but it disappear in about 30secs =/ and i took a pic but my stupid phone camera is playing up ... If AF doesnt start in a few days i will test again.
> 
> Anyone else think they saw a line on a FRER and it diesappeard??
> 
> It could just be my eyes lol xClick to expand...
> 
> FX'd for you hunni.... I'm still not ovulating or of course have missed surge... dont think feb will be our month :nope:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres is always a chance tho =) good luck and if this isnt your month fingers crossed and an extra load of babydust for you next month! =D
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks sweetie hoping I've missed surge but have BD every day for a week so given it the best shot!! :haha: Can you change my test date to 19th? xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Well, I got a BFN today but it probably is a bit early still. I will wait to see if :witch: makes an appearance or not this week and will test again if she doesn't show on time.

Congrats to those with BFP! And sorry to those who the witch got.

I'm new to TTC and I've gotta say I love the expression witch! :witch:

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hi Ladies, I've got my BFP yesterday at 8dpo!!

I woke up yesterday morning to poas and there was a very faint line but looked more like a shadow, really. I thought it was an evaporation line, so I chucked it into the bin. Then don't know what made me wanna poas again by noon and a VERY faint pink line turned up on the IC strip. I've heard that IC may not be reliable so I poas again at night  and again had a very faint pink line. So can't be that I had 3 evaporation lines in a day right?

This morning tested with FMU using a Clearblue hpt, and indeed it was a BFP!

We're over the moon but still a bit cautious as I had a miscarriage once. Hopefully this little bean sticks! Pray for us pls my dear friends.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww Congratulations Marrissa_E!!! Have a H&H 9Months!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wantabean said:


> Now Miss Zoie's womb i have already told you that your getting your bfp this month so lets start being kind and stop messing around please. So been really sicky and getting cramps and today i had bleeding gums! Still no Af so keeping fxd. Decided not to test till next week coz could be stupid implant removal messing with me! Congrats to all bfps! Cant believe there has been 11 already :) x x x:happydance:

HaHa lol thank you =D this made me smile! xxxxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Marissa!
Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## My bo bo

Hi The :witch: got me this month :(

xx


----------



## Willynilly

witch got me. booooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Marissa!! That gives me hope I might get my :bfp: on Monday! I'm 7dpo tomorrow and 8dpo on Monday!


----------



## janelouise

could you add me 18th thank u x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> Congratulations Marissa!! That gives me hope I might get my :bfp: on Monday! I'm 7dpo tomorrow and 8dpo on Monday!

Your a Brave lady to be testing at 8dpo lol good luck hun! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

lol ha ha makes me feel proactive if I test with IC's every day now - Marissa tested on 8dpo and got her :bfp: so you never now hey?!


----------



## FierceAngel

tested again gosh im a poas addict!
:BFN: 

:(

on a better note oh found some cheapie hpt in savers 3 for 99p! 

so at least my aiction isnt costing me a fortune now!!

im still note due af till monday.. but think id have had a postive by today...

now i just want her to show her face so i can concentrate on next cycle... or a bfp on monday would go even better!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Woo hoo, BFP for me! Fx it sticks!


----------



## Nessicle

yay fifi-folle!!!! Congratulations and fx for a sticky bean x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww YaY another BFP!! thats 13 now!! xxx


----------



## Marrissa_E

Nessicle said:


> lol ha ha makes me feel proactive if I test with IC's every day now - Marissa tested on 8dpo and got her :bfp: so you never now hey?!

Yeah, u'll never know.. i'm still in a state of shock. Good luck hun! Hope u'll get that early bfp!!:dust::dust:


----------



## abstersmum

no af or bfp have been taking tests all week but nothing will update you soon


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good Luck Hun! xx


----------



## goddess25

Wow 13 BFPs already thats pretty impressive. Congratulations ladies and commiserations to those whose AF showed up, i hope that next month is your month. For those of us still waiting i hope we all get the BFPs we are so wanting.


----------



## Wantabean

Quick update. Still no sign of the dreaded witch. Had bleeding gums yesterday and teeth have been sore for days. Really tempted to test tomorrow. Congrats to all those that got a :bfp: and love and hugs to those that are out. Come on girlies lets find and hold onto our little sticky beans :) :) x x x:flower:


----------



## molly85

Hey wantabean my fellow insomniac.
Pee woman pee


----------



## Wantabean

Yay come on the crazy sleep deprived b and b stalking! Lol its getting really bad. I have only been like this for about 3 weeks. Normally sleep really well lol how are you today anyway? I have 3hours till shops open before i can pee lol gona try and hold it in till then lol x x x


----------



## molly85

I am technically atwork so not sleep deprived yet.
Just realised i have blood results for my thyroid not my FSH and it's stilldodgy I'm trying to find som1 whoknowsabout it to tell mehow bad it might be.yeeks


----------



## FierceAngel

im so weak i tested again this morning with fmu 

neg

it woul be positive by now right?

i ha the most hurrendous cramps last night an thought id wake up to the :witch: but nothing... 

just want her to show up now so i can concentrate on next cycle! 

xxx


----------



## ayh78

Hi everyone!
I'm not sure how to say this, but I got my :bfp: yesterday and confirmed it again this morning!! I'm still in shock! :yipee: :cloud9:
Fx'ed to all those still to test :af: and sticky bean wishes to those with BFPs already.

Lots of baby dust to you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## purechaos109

WOW Congrants that makes 14 now! Damn Feb is turning into an interesting month!


----------



## AnnieB82

ayh78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm not sure how to say this, but I got my :bfp: yesterday and confirmed it again this morning!! I'm still in shock! :yipee: :cloud9:
> Fx'ed to all those still to test :af: and sticky bean wishes to those with BFPs already.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congrats ayh78, that's brilliant news, very happy for you. Enjoy the excitement, and get ready for a whole new set of worrying :) Hopefully I'll be joining you too this month :)


----------



## LillyTame

Congrats Ayh78 :happydance:


----------



## Turtlemad

Can u put me down for d 13th please? Due on Friday, hopefully can wait to sat if af does t show up..


----------



## Bambi1985

The :witch: got me this morning


----------



## Marrissa_E

ayh78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm not sure how to say this, but I got my :bfp: yesterday and confirmed it again this morning!! I'm still in shock! :yipee: :cloud9:
> Fx'ed to all those still to test :af: and sticky bean wishes to those with BFPs already.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

CONGRATS!! Wow, february is indeed a very lucky month. May babydusts be rubbed off to the rest of u ladies!!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats ayh78 - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. 

Bambi sorry to hear AF showed.


----------



## Welshchick

Hiya I'm new here, please can u put me down for 21st feb? thank you xx


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Ladies,

Well the :witch: got me this morning. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## janelouise

could you put me down for the 18th please


----------



## Naturalmystic

hey ladies i'm out the :witch: got me a week and a half early this morning.


----------



## inkdchick

please add me on for testing on the 15th feb
thank you 
and CONGRATULATIONS on your wedding xx
inkdchick


----------



## majm1241

Congrats to the :bfp: and :dust: to the rest of us!!! :happydance: Looks like a very lucky month!!! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no AF, but i am going to wait a few more days, i only have 1 FRER left and i dont want to waste it if im not pregnant =/ but fingers crossed and congrats to everyone who got there :bfp: and :hugs: to those that the :witch: got xxxxx


----------



## Baby Bear

Hi Ladies..
CONGRATULATIONS to all the lucky ones who got a BFP this month!!! I wish you all a very healthy and happy 9months!! xx Well.. tomorrow is the day af is due. I have been praying every day she doesn't come, so fingers crossed lol :) If she doesn't I will be so shocked. Last month I thought I was pregnant then af came early!!! I was so gutted :( Though af is due tomorrow, is she doesn't come, I am going to hold off until the 10th. I am dying to test, but I'm too scared about the outcome. I absolutely hate it when I get a negative. It's the worst feeling ever ahhh time will tell :)


----------



## Baby Bear

I had some period like pains on Sat and thought af was coming, but as of yet-nothing. Thought my boobs were feeling slightly achy last night and yesterday I felt a bit sick throughout the day??? Could these feelings be symptoms?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you to the 10th Baby bear. xxx


----------



## majm1241

Baby Bear said:


> Hi Ladies..
> CONGRATULATIONS to all the lucky ones who got a BFP this month!!! I wish you all a very healthy and happy 9months!! xx Well.. tomorrow is the day af is due. I have been praying every day she doesn't come, so fingers crossed lol :) If she doesn't I will be so shocked. *Last month I thought I was pregnant then af came early!!! I was so gutted* :( Though af is due tomorrow, is she doesn't come, I am going to hold off until the 10th. I am dying to test, but I'm too scared about the outcome. I absolutely hate it when I get a negative. It's the worst feeling ever ahhh time will tell :)

:hugs: Same here! I was VERY shocked and pray I did not have another mmc because of my RhoGAM Shot!


----------



## abstersmum

still no af yet and a bfn this morning


----------



## xMissxZoiex

abstersmum said:


> still no af yet and a bfn this morning

Ive still not got my AF either holding off testing tho i dont know when to do it? ??


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats to all BFP.. 14 already! Fingers crossed for all us others waiting and sorry to those who the witch dropped in on..

xMissxZoiex when was the af due? when did you last test?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nixilix said:


> xMissxZoiex when was the af due? when did you last test?

It was Due on the 5th so two days ago now. xx


----------



## Nixilix

Well i hope the witch stays away from you, but dont send her my way! xx


----------



## kanga

put me down for the 17th please x


----------



## Baby Bear

AF got me :( I'm absolutely devastated. Good luck to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Baby Bear said:


> AF got me :( I'm absolutely devastated. Good luck to everyone still waiting xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You Very Much for adding me!!! :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Your welcome =) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nixilix said:


> Well i hope the witch stays away from you, but dont send her my way! xx

Hehe i wont lol ill try make her stay far far away from us both lol! xxxx


----------



## jodie4805

AF got me, so I'm out for this month


----------



## spencerbear

:hugs: to all those that the :witch: has got and :dust: to the rest still to come.


I O'd yesterday, so now onto my 2ww, hopefully its my month x


----------



## Rompy

I'm testing tomorrow! I can't wait til Sunday (although I probably should :winkwink: )[/QUOTE]

Hie,tested on Sunday BFN and no AF. I dont know what to do,just waiting patiently. Is it too late for a BFP? Its been 2 days after AF was due.

Have you tested yet?


----------



## Betheney

Please put me down for V-day!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to those who got got by the witch.... Hugs all round x


----------



## Nessicle

I can't wait to test on 14th......testing from tomorrow.....everyday lol


----------



## Sharon983

I'm out, AF came yesterday, full force! BAck to the drawing board for me!


----------



## majm1241

Nessicle said:


> I can't wait to test on 14th......testing from tomorrow.....everyday lol

I am almost in the 2WW and I can't wait until I can start testing too! LOL


----------



## BroodyBoo

Hey I'm new to all this TTC, Can I join the thread please? I'm testing 28th...


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi girls, I firstly wanna say congrats to all the currently 14 bfps, and best of luck for next month for those visited by :witch:

I'm one day late today, and tested and got my :bfp: ! I'm so thrilled, but being the worrier that I am, I don't want to get too carried away. The clearblue digital showed the "pregnant" pretty quickly and then a while after came "2-3 weeks". 

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!!


----------



## Claire_Lou

Please could you add me to the Valentines day testing :D

Good luck to all you lovely ladies!! xx


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats to all those who have already had there :bfp: :dust: to you all and a h&h 9 months!

massive :hugs: :hugs: to those who have been visited by the dreaded :witch:

af was due here this morning but no show....
:bfn: sunday morning with a cheapie hpt...

thinking of testing tomoz if still no show from af... 

had really bad cramps last few days... so expecting :witch: to arrive!

xxx


----------



## silver_penny

I couldn't wait until the 14th to test... I gave in today, being 2 days late. Got my :bfp: today!!

:hugs: to all those whom :witch: got this month. :dust: to all of you for next month!!


----------



## Nessicle

silver penny congratulations!!


----------



## Nessicle

majm1241 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to test on 14th......testing from tomorrow.....everyday lol
> 
> I am almost in the 2WW and I can't wait until I can start testing too! LOLClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

silver_penny said:


> I couldn't wait until the 14th to test... I gave in today, being 2 days late. Got my :bfp: today!!
> 
> :hugs: to all those whom :witch: got this month. :dust: to all of you for next month!!

Ooooo! Aren't you glad you didn't wait to test! You now know a few days earlier!

Yay!!! :yipee:

Rub some of that baby belly on me and the rest of us!!!


----------



## ablacketer

Well, Im due to test wednesday, I tested this morning. BFN but my chart SCREAMS "Im pregnant!!!" Doc did 21 day bloods and Im ovulating. UGH. guess I will be going to the Gyn next :(


----------



## Nixilix

FX crossed for those to test, congrats to :BFP: sorry to those the :witch: got... :babydust: to us all


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WoW thats 16 :bfp:s already! =D Congratulations everyone! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

xMissxZoiex,

I'm just entering my tww now and I don't want to test until AF is late so I need to be changed from the 20th to the 22nd. Sorry for continuously changing the date! It's a reality of irregular periods. But this will be the second 28-day cycle in a row!

My ultrasound and blood test results are in but I'm too nervous to call the doctor's to arrange getting them. I'm terrified of having PCOS or something else of that nature. I tested clear as a teen but who knows what has happened since then? Of course, it's better to know what I'm facing....but still!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive changed your date huni, dont be nervous everything could be completely fine and your worrying over nothing, fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i oved really early this time so can i change my date to the 18th please :D


----------



## tortoise

Hi - could you add me for the 17th Feb please? Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## FierceAngel

well i test this morning and..............

i got a :bfp:

i cant believe it!

i have a history of recurrent mc so it mite not stick :( but im giving it my all anyway and daring to hope!!!

congrats to all the other :bfp: and :dust: to all those who have been visited by the awful :witch: 

and good luck to those still to test!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spencerbear

:dust: to you fierceangel and hope this time it sticks really well x


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm out this month :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

faerieprozac said:


> I'm out this month :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations fierceangel!! Guess that's 17 :bfp:'s!!! will be fab if we can make it to 20 before the end of the week!!


----------



## Nessicle

faerieprozac said:


> I'm out this month :(

:hugs: xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yay! :yipee: fierceangel!

Sorry to those who the awful :witch: visited!

:dust:


----------



## ablacketer

well my temp dropped today, but still not below cover. we will see!


----------



## Razcox

Congrats to all the :bfp: 's and :hug: to all those the evil :witch: got xx


----------



## posh

I'm going to be testing on 27th Feb - would you please add me to the list?
Got alot of :sex: this week - I will get a :bfp:!!


----------



## Rompy

Im so sad. Im out, AF got me yesterday.


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs to those the horrible witch got xx


----------



## Starry Night

Rompy said:


> Im so sad. Im out, AF got me yesterday.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. AF truly is a :witch:


I just called my doctor's office and my ultrasounds came back clear!:happydance: There is still some bloodwork pending but it's nice to know my lady bits look proper. I'm not in the mood to take time off work to make an appointment so I'm waiting for the next after-hours clinic in two weeks. By then I should know if I'm preggers or not so the results may not be so scary.


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey can you ad me for the 13th please, hoping i can hold out till then lol, good luck everyone! xx


----------



## portu

Count me out the :witch: got me :nope:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Portu and Rompy

I am so sorry the awful :witch: got you. :hugs:

On the bright side, ovulation is drawing near! :happydance:


----------



## anytimenow

Hi Everyone - I am new at posting here - but have been reading a lot and there is great support. I am hoping maybe getting on this testing thread could be my good luck for this month. Can you put me down for testing 02/27. Thanks - and good luck to everybody!!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Can you put me down for testing on the 13th... 

Thanks x


----------



## Leilani

I'm out too - :witch: had me hopful for a while there, and just as I was off to bed (intending to test in the am), out she came!!


----------



## RedRose19

how soon would u start getting cramps if preg?? from what dpo?? ive been getting pinching cramps below my tummy.. its not really sore.. but its lingering hope it stops soon anyone whos got there bfp feel this?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Leilani said:


> I'm out too - :witch: had me hopful for a while there, and just as I was off to bed (intending to test in the am), out she came!!



:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all and YaY another BFP!!! xxx


----------



## nadira037

The witch got me, I'm out for the month


----------



## StonesWife

Could you please add my BFP to the 5th!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im still in limbo :bfn: yest. still no af, day 35 and counting


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome, AnyTimeNow!

AARRRGH, I'm getting so tired of waiting, but I am NOT going to test until the 14th! I'm NOT I'm NOT I'm NOT!! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another BFP YaY! =D xxx


----------



## amanda111308

wow 18 bfps!! woohoo!!! lets keep the PMA up ladies!!!


----------



## sausages

I got my BFP yesterday and today. :D

:cloud9:


----------



## amanda111308

19 bfps woohoo!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YaY another one!! looks like Feb has been a lucky month!!!! =D xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

sausages said:


> I got my BFP yesterday and today. :D
> 
> :cloud9:

well done!! You knew though didn't you sweetie?! I had a good feeling about you this month! :hugs:

I'm still in limbo. 

:bfn: again this morning but only 10dpo at moment.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im still in limbo aswell =[

Im now 6days late!

Got a few symptons too i need to get some more tests!! xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh Zoie I bet you're in hell not limbo!!! I would be tearing my hair out! I've no reason to be stressing over a 10dpo :bfn: have I lol?! I hope this is a good sign for you xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> Ooh Zoie I bet you're in hell not limbo!!! I would be tearing my hair out! I've no reason to be stressing over a 10dpo :bfn: have I lol?! I hope this is a good sign for you xx

fingers crossed lol i will keep you posted! xxx


----------



## ablacketer

Im in limbo too! My temp should have dropped yesterday(af is due) but it didnt and it didnt drop today either! I only have one test left and I tested monday with a bfn so Im going to wait a few.


----------



## tryforbaby2

:yipee: Ladies! Look at all of these :bfp:'s this month, 19 so far?.....

I am CD25 and 7DPO.....some little symptoms here and there. I can't wait to get my :bfp:



:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yay dust and luck to all of you!!! xxx


----------



## abstersmum

still nothing to report im in limbo too


----------



## amanda111308

I tested this morning with FMU at 11dpo... bfn but I'm not giving up hope yet!!


----------



## majm1241

Oh man zoie!!! No tests at hand!!!??? I bet you are going insane!!! Lol i have a bunch waiting for me! Lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know lol and i didnt get chance to get to the shops today to get one!! im off out for dinner soon do and 24hour shops sell tests!?


----------



## abstersmum

asda and tesco have them and will sell them any time good luck


----------



## dterbush

you can put me down for the 14th!! hope to get a bfp! has anyone tested at 10 dpo and got a bfp?


----------



## Wantabean

Hey can you put me down for a :bfp: thanks xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats WantaBean x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:witch: fpr me :(


----------



## Nixilix

:-( hugs missymojo xx


----------



## Starry Night

Wantabean said:


> Hey can you put me down for a :bfp: thanks xxx


That's amazing!!! Congratulations!

:dust:


----------



## hibiscus07

It might be a little late to join, but I'll be testing tomorrow at 10 dpo. Nervous!


----------



## Blue_bear

i am going to test on the 14th, although not feeling very confident so i may test before!


----------



## luvnhope

Congrats to all of the :bfp: for this month and so sorry to all of those the witch got...best of luck for next cycle. And good luck :thumbup: to all of us still waiting to see!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Libra Mariah

Can I please join? I will be testing on February 26th.:flower:

Congratulations to everyone how has gotten your BFP!!!!!

I wish lots of baby dust to those of you who haven't got your BFP.:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All Added! xxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats 20 :bfp:s now!!!! =D xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMay

I'm new here (Actually, this is my first post!). We'll be testing on the 28th!

Congrats to everyone who got a BFP! Reading all the replies to this post has been encouraging!


----------



## Rompy

@ xMissxZoiex

Im out this month. Is there a March Thread?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hey. Can you move me to the 27th please? Not that I'll be testing as unless you can get pregnant from having _no_ _sex_ over your fertile time, I am out already.


----------



## Nessicle

.....sorry to say I think I'm out girls....

Used up my last FRER this morning - 

Just went to the toilet and there was a blob of bright red blood mixed with some watery discharge. No cramps. 

Was so convinced I would get a this morning - metallic taste, nausea, tired, emotional (last night one minute snapping at OH the next minute crying).

So don't know what to think now....


----------



## ablacketer

im out, temp dropped this morning so AF will be here tomorrow


----------



## tryforbaby2

I still have my sore throat this morning, still have cramps in abdominal area, (.Y.)'s started to get sore yesterday evening still sore today and I am still very tired, boooo! My CM seems to now be watery to touch, which is how it gets for 2 days before AF is due. Well Ladies these seem to be my normal symptoms before AF besides the sore throat. I am not due for another 6 days, the 17th. I am CD26 8DPO today. 

Oh my fingers are crossed!

I'm praying for my :bfp:

Tested yesterday at 7DPO and this morning with smu and got a :bfn: it's still early but I do have alot of pre AF symptoms....We'll see?!

How are you ladies today?


----------



## mrskcbrown

hi all! I am officially 9dpo today and just trying to weather the ride until weds. I dont really feel anything except a few twinges, cramps in tummy and small amount of backache. Trying not to read anything into it. I keep telling myself that its just my AF getting geared up for next week.

My dad is coming today from Chicago to visit me for Valentines day as he does every year and Im looking forward to that. It will allow me to focus on other things except myself, which I probably need. TTC can drive me nuts! 

Hope all is well and we see some much needed BFP's this upcoming weekend and next week!


----------



## Dizzyd

Well ladies, looks like I'm out this month..AF showed up a few days late, spotted yesterday and is full force today :( Not too upset, just confused as I'm always spot on..good to know that my body is doing it's job..on to next month :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies I just tested using a cheap hcg strip test in the cimena toilet lol but I think it was a faint bfp but the lighting in the loos was funny got a frer to take in the morning


----------



## faerieprozac

good luck with that miss zoie, hope it's a bfp!! where in nottingham are you btw, i'm a nottingham lass :D


----------



## Nessicle

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies I just tested using a cheap hcg strip test in the cimena toilet lol but I think it was a faint bfp but the lighting in the loos was funny got a frer to take in the morning

Oooh sounds really good I can't wait to see if you have a full on :bfp:!!


----------



## Nessicle

Dizzyd said:


> Well ladies, looks like I'm out this month..AF showed up a few days late, spotted yesterday and is full force today :( Not too upset, just confused as I'm always spot on..good to know that my body is doing it's job..on to next month :dust:

sorry the witch got you darling x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Dizzyd said:


> Well ladies, looks like I'm out this month..AF showed up a few days late, spotted yesterday and is full force today :( Not too upset, just confused as I'm always spot on..good to know that my body is doing it's job..on to next month :dust:

Sorry the :witch: showed her face. :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Misszoiex, I cant wait to see if that a pretty positive!!!!!! Keep us gals posted!!!


----------



## Nessicle

mrskcbrown said:


> hi all! I am officially 9dpo today and just trying to weather the ride until weds. I dont really feel anything except a few twinges, cramps in tummy and small amount of backache. Trying not to read anything into it. I keep telling myself that its just my AF getting geared up for next week.
> 
> My dad is coming today from Chicago to visit me for Valentines day as he does every year and Im looking forward to that. It will allow me to focus on other things except myself, which I probably need. TTC can drive me nuts!
> 
> Hope all is well and we see some much needed BFP's this upcoming weekend and next week!

You have the right idea Mrs Brown!! Keeping busy and not reading in to anything - we're driving ourselves mad!!


----------



## Nixilix

Yay misszoie!! Can't wait to see a bfp next to your name on page 1! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Was that a really boring movie you were watching Miss Zoe? hee


----------



## Mrs Mel

Limbo for me too at the moment! No witch (or any signs of the witch approaching) but BFN's so far . . .

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ Ms. Zoie: GL i really hope it is a BFP! Fxd

@ dizzyd: sorry to hear about af, and happy that you are happy that your body is responding well. Next month will be your month, Fxd!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Was that a really boring movie you were watching Miss Zoe? hee

HeHe lol it was ok it was The Wolfman but it was just the same as Werewolf in London =P

I did go to take the test when the ads were on at the begining lol! =P xxxxx


----------



## abstersmum

still no af yet


----------



## xMissxZoiex

faerieprozac said:


> good luck with that miss zoie, hope it's a bfp!! where in nottingham are you btw, i'm a nottingham lass :D

Im in bulwell hun, What about you?, it would be nice to know someone around here thats a fellow TTCer! =D xxx


----------



## Mystique26

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies I just tested using a cheap hcg strip test in the cimena toilet lol but I think it was a faint bfp but the lighting in the loos was funny got a frer to take in the morning

Congratulations xMissxZoiex. Im keeping my FXd for you. Hope its gonna be a total :bfp:

Keep us posted hun. :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

xMissxZoiex said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> good luck with that miss zoie, hope it's a bfp!! where in nottingham are you btw, i'm a nottingham lass :D
> 
> Im in bulwell hun, What about you?, it would be nice to know someone around here thats a fellow TTCer! =D xxxClick to expand...

I'm near Beeston :D My mate works at a doctors in Bulwell though.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

faerieprozac said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> good luck with that miss zoie, hope it's a bfp!! where in nottingham are you btw, i'm a nottingham lass :D
> 
> Im in bulwell hun, What about you?, it would be nice to know someone around here thats a fellow TTCer! =D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm near Beeston :D My mate works at a doctors in Bulwell though.Click to expand...

Cool, do you know which one? =) xxx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Hi Guys got BFP today AF not due till 16th but knew it would be BFP. Trusty ClearBlue. Fingers crossed for the rest of you. I hope this one is a sticky.


----------



## tryforbaby2

sunshinegirl said:


> Hi Guys got BFP today AF not due till 16th but knew it would be BFP. Trusty ClearBlue. Fingers crossed for the rest of you. I hope this one is a sticky.

Congratulations! 



MissZoiex have you gotten your tushie home and taken another hpt yet???? I'm dying here!!!! 

Drumroll please........


----------



## abstersmum

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations! Now we need *at least* one more to keep getting the 2 :bfp: a day this month! :D


----------



## Dannib247

congrats hun!! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I did another test but i think i saw a line but it was so faint i could barely see it soo not getting my hopes up really .. but my Pee was really weak i just drank 1litre of water and forces my self to go but really got my fingers crossed its positive in the morning.

DF got excited cuz when the pee was going up the there was a horizontal line and he got really excited he even did a little jump bless him! I really hope this is the start of our little family! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyB

The witch got me today :( Hopefully I will have more luck next month!


----------



## majm1241

xMissxZoiex said:


> I did another test but i think i saw a line but it
> DF got excited cuz when the pee was going up the there was a horizontal line and he got really excited he even did a little jump bless him! I really hope this is the start of our little family! xxxxxxxxx

Awe! That is so cute! LOL FXed for your :bfp: in the morning!!!


----------



## silver_penny

mommyB said:


> The witch got me today :( Hopefully I will have more luck next month!

:hugs: to you... hopefully next month will be your month to shine!

:dust: next month to all those who the :witch: visited this month! Sticky baby dust!


----------



## Dannib247

mommyb im sorry hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## awray1491

im testing around the 22nd


----------



## spencerbear

Oh forgot to say. I O'd early this month so can you move me 22nd please.

Any sign of your line this morning Misszoie?


----------



## Claire_Lou

Just a quick reminder as I have just noticed ive not been added to the list yet... Please could you add me in for the 14th! I really want my Valentines BFP!!

Baby dust to all xx
:dust:


----------



## maxyp

af got me :-(
good luck to all the ladies still in xxx


----------



## clairibell88

hey im in for the 20th thats when af is due, but if no show will be waiting until the 24th to test


----------



## Nessicle

sorry to those who witch got - think she might be on her way to me too xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I tested the morning and got a bfn :( just got to wait on af now! If I was preg it would have shown up on a test by now sooo all hope for this month is lost ;'( DF said that I could just have low hormones but I know that I cantt be still no AF today tho ..........


----------



## lilfrog01

can you please take me off for this month? dont remember which day i was down for but dh wants to put off ttc.. (hopefully just for now) 
thanks!~ congrats to all the bfp's so far, hugs to those the witch got and best of luck and sticky dust to those waiting to test!!


----------



## Nessicle

sorry to hear that lilfrog01!! Hope you can come join us soon! 

Zoie you sound as confused as I do with your body messing you around! Lol mine has me pee'd off and confused right now!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Could you put me down for the 19th please? Thanks!!


----------



## StonesWife

Just wanted to pop in and say GL to those testing in a few days!! 

Also :hugs: to those who got struck with the witch! GL next cycle!

~Dannelle


----------



## hibiscus07

Morning, all!
I got my BFP last night, and another this AM for good measure! woot!


----------



## vaniilla

hibiscus07 said:


> Morning, all!
> I got my BFP last night, and another this AM for good measure! woot!

congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> sorry to hear that lilfrog01!! Hope you can come join us soon!
> 
> Zoie you sound as confused as I do with your body messing you around! Lol mine has me pee'd off and confused right now!!

I know its getting me really frustrated! i keep thiniking that i see a line from far away and then i bring it near to me and its gone .. =/ im trying to be realistic =/ just a wait on AF i must have just had a longer cycle and the symptoms must have been in my head again ... 

Better luck next time Ay, ...

xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

I hear you on that honey - it seems February is just not our month, maybe we will get a springtime surprise in March!! 

I keep seeing shadows on tests but I think it's just my eyes willing there to be a line!

xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

I know how that feels xMissxZoiex. :witch:was supposed to get me 3 days ago and hasn't yet but I'm still getting a :bfn:


----------



## Nessicle

Trying4ababy said:


> I know how that feels xMissxZoiex. :witch:was supposed to get me 3 days ago and hasn't yet but I'm still getting a :bfn:

FX you are still in the running! I'm 12dpo and getting bfn's witch due on Sunday so will soon see!!


----------



## Firedancer41

hibiscus07 said:


> Morning, all!
> I got my BFP last night, and another this AM for good measure! woot!

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Nixilix

Im out! On to next month!! Xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

Nessicle said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I know how that feels xMissxZoiex. :witch:was supposed to get me 3 days ago and hasn't yet but I'm still getting a :bfn:
> 
> FX you are still in the running! I'm 12dpo and getting bfn's witch due on Sunday so will soon see!!Click to expand...

I'm hoping its not:witch: just playing games with me. She knows how bad I want this and it would be just like her to mess with my head. My cycle is normally every 31 days right on the dot. I've been cramping and extremely tired for the last 3-4 days.


----------



## Nessicle

that witch is a bitch!!!


----------



## abstersmum

im out af finaly arrived 6 days late


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats to all the new :bfp:s and :dust: for all the ladies the are waiting


----------



## honeybee28

Congrats to the BFPs!!!! Hugs to everyone got by the witch.

I'm excited to test on Sunday, though AF isnt due until the 17th. No symptoms whatsoever - but can but hope huh?!

Loads of babydust - hope we see tons more BFPs this month!!
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

aww :hugs: to those the :witch: just got =[. xxxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations for those who finally got their well deserved :bfp:
:hugs: for those who got their monthly visit from :witch:
And for those of us still waiting for an answer, Good Luck!!! :flower:

CD27 9DPO nothing to report but AF like symptoms, not much CM, a little dry and alittle watery by Cervix, could be due to the three margaritas I had at dinner last night with my love, DH....:haha:

Even though it's early, I have been testing with cheapie hpt's for the past few days to help my addiction, and they are obviously :bfn:


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive not been feeling very positive and not had much in the way of symptoms, was going to test on sunday but caved and did one this morning. :BFN: :(
Guess thats me out for this month :(


----------



## Skidoosh

Can I join? I'm 6dp today, gonna start testing about 10 dpo I think. I feel really great about this cycle!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Blue_bear said:


> Ive not been feeling very positive and not had much in the way of symptoms, was going to test on sunday but caved and did one this morning. :BFN: :(
> Guess thats me out for this month :(

Aww babe there is still hope untill the :witch: shows her ugly face! xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Skidoosh said:


> Can I join? I'm 6dp today, gonna start testing about 10 dpo I think. I feel really great about this cycle!

Sure which date would youl ike me to add you to? xx


----------



## Skidoosh

xMissxZoiex said:


> Skidoosh said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm 6dp today, gonna start testing about 10 dpo I think. I feel really great about this cycle!
> 
> Sure which date would youl ike me to add you to? xxClick to expand...

I plan to start testing on the 16th, so I guess that day. Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Okay then hun, ive added you xx


----------



## ~chipper~

misszoie, you are going a fantastic job! I have just gotten caught up :) will you please add me to the 16th? Thanks so much!

:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure! =D thank you ~chipper~ xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to all the :bfp:! Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months! And :hugs: to everyone the dreaded :witch: got.


----------



## confused27

hey the witch got me sorry i thought i updated u before now lol congrats to all the bfp's well done :happydance:


----------



## purechaos109

:witch: got me! I'm out for this month!


----------



## madge

Morning girls, could you add me please. AF due around the 23rd xxx


----------



## hopeXX

hey im new on this site. my AF due around 23rd 24th too xx


----------



## Betheney

i'm out............................ witch is here

This has been the worst month i've had to deal with to date.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: to all the ladies who AF got =/ xxxxxx


----------



## sherrie123

AF got me, roll on next month xx


----------



## shareema

:bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. 2 of the pictures are ovu


----------



## GemmaG

Congrats Shareema:happydance: good luck hope its a sticky!! wishing you a H & H 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## ~chipper~

I got my :bfp: today at 12 DPO! I'm shaking I'm so excited! I did a FRER this morning and had faint faint line. So this afternoon I did another one to be sure it wasn't an evap line and it showed up again! Just to be sure, I did CB dig and the word PREGNANT popped up! I'm so excited!

Fx'd for everyone else waiting to get theirs!!


----------



## vaniilla

~chipper~ said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 12 DPO! I'm shaking I'm so excited! I did a FRER this morning and had faint faint line. So this afternoon I did another one to be sure it wasn't an evap line and it showed up again! Just to be sure, I did CB dig and the word PREGNANT popped up! I'm so excited!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone else waiting to get theirs!!

:happydance: big congrats hun :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

~chipper~ said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 12 DPO! I'm shaking I'm so excited! I did a FRER this morning and had faint faint line. So this afternoon I did another one to be sure it wasn't an evap line and it showed up again! Just to be sure, I did CB dig and the word PREGNANT popped up! I'm so excited!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone else waiting to get theirs!!

Congratulations!!!! :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

Yey congrats chipper!! And all the other February BFPs!!! 
Hope I'll be joining you (please storky please let it be our month, Ive been such a good girl lol!!)
Valentines Day tomorrow woohoo!!!


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations to the :bfp: and I pray Many more of us will join you this month! :hugs:

I hope everyone has a Safe & Beautiful Valentine's Weekend! :hugs:


----------



## shareema

~chipper~ said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 12 DPO! I'm shaking I'm so excited! I did a FRER this morning and had faint faint line. So this afternoon I did another one to be sure it wasn't an evap line and it showed up again! Just to be sure, I did CB dig and the word PREGNANT popped up! I'm so excited!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone else waiting to get theirs!!


Congrats to you...and like me hope you have an happy and healthy pregnancy)


----------



## ~chipper~

shareema said:


> ~chipper~ said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: today at 12 DPO! I'm shaking I'm so excited! I did a FRER this morning and had faint faint line. So this afternoon I did another one to be sure it wasn't an evap line and it showed up again! Just to be sure, I did CB dig and the word PREGNANT popped up! I'm so excited!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone else waiting to get theirs!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to you...Click to expand...

Congratulations to you as well....I was in such a hurry to tell you guys that I didn't catch up on the thread first! I just read that you got your's as well!


----------



## JLO815

I'm new to BnB, but would like to join you ladies for the Feb testing. I'm due to test on 2/23. Ohhhhhh the wait! A Big Congratulations to all of you ladies who have already gotten your BFP's!! Hope there are many more!!


----------



## honeybee28

Just tested - BFN!!12 DPO, all the usual PMS symptoms, sore boobs, spotting etc. Shame, really wanted a Valentines baby.
Hope everyone else gets a better result than me!


----------



## Claire_Lou

Im also 12dpo and got a BFN :( Good luck to all you other ladies xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

shareema said:


> :bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant. 2 of the pictures are ovu

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## sunshinegirl

~chipper~ said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 12 DPO! I'm shaking I'm so excited! I did a FRER this morning and had faint faint line. So this afternoon I did another one to be sure it wasn't an evap line and it showed up again! Just to be sure, I did CB dig and the word PREGNANT popped up! I'm so excited!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone else waiting to get theirs!!

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## Turtlemad

I'm out! Witch got me this morn! Onto next month it is...


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations too all with their :bfp:'s!! 

I'm defo out Zoie - full AF got me right on cue today 

hugs to all who also got AF xx


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi All,

Congrats to all of the BFPs!! Please can I join?? Been lurking for the past couple of days, I'm addicted already :flower:

AF due on 19th, but will definately not be able to wait until then to test, ordered a few HPT that will probably be here by Wed, but will only be 8 DPO by then - I can see myself becoming a POAS addict :haha:

Good luck to everyone for more BFPs this month!!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Still limbo for me! Still no sign of the witch and still getting BFN's. Very annoying as I'm normally so regular. Am hoping it's a good sign, but think it's more likely the witch is just being mean!
Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## GemmaG

Claire_Lou said:


> Im also 12dpo and got a BFN :( Good luck to all you other ladies xx

I'm also 12dpo tested with FMU this morning and BFN :cry: BLAH So annoying was really expecting something today


----------



## honeybee28

Ahhh theres a few of us at 12dpo huh. Cant believe none of us have got BFPs!! Rubbish. really want a baby. Really hope AF doesnt show, and if she does really hope it's our month next month. 

Good luck everyone.xx


----------



## ToxicFox92

I'm going to test soon, AF was due today but I bled for a little while last week so it was maybe implantation. Fingers crossed!

Congrats to all with their BFPS!!

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi please can you remove my BFP I started bleeding yesterday and blood test has confirmed I have miscarried for the third time in 3 months. Absolutely gutted.
Thanks


----------



## GemmaG

honeybee28 said:


> Ahhh theres a few of us at 12dpo huh. Cant believe none of us have got BFPs!! Rubbish. really want a baby. Really hope AF doesnt show, and if she does really hope it's our month next month.
> 
> Good luck everyone.xx

I know its totally rubbish Fx'd the :witch: stays away!!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c46bf


----------



## ToxicFox92

fifi-folle said:


> Hi please can you remove my BFP I started bleeding yesterday and blood test has confirmed I have miscarried for the third time in 3 months. Absolutely gutted.
> Thanks


Omg I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## crossroads

fifi-folle said:


> Hi please can you remove my BFP I started bleeding yesterday and blood test has confirmed I have miscarried for the third time in 3 months. Absolutely gutted.
> Thanks

Hun I'm so sorry :(

Could it be low progesterone?


----------



## ruby_baby

I'm out - AF got me early this cycle! But can you please move my name to Feb 28th? I get two chances this month = )
Congrats to all the BFP's!

rubes


----------



## ToxicFox92

Can you put my name down for the 15th.
I'll probably be testing after that untill I get a sign of what's happening but that's when I'll first test.
Cheers :D
xx


----------



## fifi-folle

crossroads said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Hi please can you remove my BFP I started bleeding yesterday and blood test has confirmed I have miscarried for the third time in 3 months. Absolutely gutted.
> Thanks
> 
> Hun I'm so sorry :(
> 
> Could it be low progesterone?Click to expand...

Progesterone was actually checked this cycle and came back normal. I have severe endometriosis and had been told we would need IVF but have conceived no problem but can't sustain a pregnancy. Going to get oestrogen checked tomorrow (CD3) if the nurse can squeeze me in. Fed up of this. I have wanted a child for so long, have friends telling me I am a natural mother, and I can't do the simplest of things of carrying a child.


----------



## Firedancer41

Fifi:hug:


----------



## Dannib247

fifi im so sorry hun i hope docs help you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im so sorry fifi-folle :hugs: I hope you get some help from the doctors hunni! xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry fifi :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ladikat01

Tested this morning and got a :bfn: I'm 14 dpo and AF should have come today. My temps always dip big time the day before AF but they are still high. I don't feel pregnant but I also don't feel like AF is around the corner either. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I hate waiting!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My tests this morning

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849

all inverted tell me what you think.

Im going to post it in the softcup testing thread aswell to see what the girls over there think xxxx


----------



## ~chipper~

Mrs Mel said:


> Still limbo for me! Still no sign of the witch and still getting BFN's. Very annoying as I'm normally so regular. Am hoping it's a good sign, but think it's more likely the witch is just being mean!
> Good luck to everyone! :dust:

HOpe this is it for you! Good Luck!!


----------



## ~chipper~

ladikat01 said:


> Tested this morning and got a :bfn: I'm 14 dpo and AF should have come today. My temps always dip big time the day before AF but they are still high. I don't feel pregnant but I also don't feel like AF is around the corner either. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I hate waiting!

Sounds promising! Fx'd!


----------



## Nessicle

Looks like a faint :bfp: to me Zoie :) xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> Looks like a faint :bfp: to me Zoie :) xxx

I really hope so! =D xxxxx


----------



## Srrme

xMissxZoiex said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a faint :bfp: to me Zoie :) xxx
> 
> I really hope so! =D xxxxxClick to expand...


I agree! That's definitely a faint :bfp:!!


----------



## BoBo

xMissxZoiex said:


> My tests this morning
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> all inverted tell me what you think.
> 
> Im going to post it in the softcup testing thread aswell to see what the girls over there think xxxx



Definatley a faint :bfp: woohoo :happydance: congrats hun!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I see it too!


----------



## Hann79

fifi-folle said:


> Hi please can you remove my BFP I started bleeding yesterday and blood test has confirmed I have miscarried for the third time in 3 months. Absolutely gutted.
> Thanks

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
So sorry hunni xxxx


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> My tests this morning
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> all inverted tell me what you think.
> 
> Im going to post it in the softcup testing thread aswell to see what the girls over there think xxxx

Looks like a BFP to me hunni :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Happy Valentines Day, what a great present xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Congrats to all ladies with BFP's.

Fifi-folle i'm so sorry to hear your loss. Sending hugs your way.

As for me i was to nervous to test today so i'm going to leave it until the morning if af still not here and will post as soon as I know.

Good luck and baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Damita

Congrats to all the BFP's and sorry to hear about the ladies who didn't and the ones who lose :(


----------



## grrlmom

Congrats, ladies. It's been a very fruitful and productive month! <--- lol. That's a pun.

The only one I strongly suspected was Julie.
Not sure why. Something about her posts; I just _knew_ she was. :lol:

I'm so happy that so many of us struck it lucky this month.
Here's to healthy and happy pregnancies for all! :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations to all the :bfp:'s

And :hugs: and apologizes to those who are being visited by AF.

Good Luck for those who are still waiting for an answer!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hann79 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My tests this morning
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> all inverted tell me what you think.
> 
> Im going to post it in the softcup testing thread aswell to see what the girls over there think xxxx
> 
> Looks like a BFP to me hunni :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Happy Valentines Day, what a great present xxxClick to expand...

Yehh tell me about it lol i just hope its for real! =D xxxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

So sorry fifi- that sounds terribly frustrating. I really hope you get an answer from the doctors or a sticky bean!

Yea Zoie! looks like a line to me!


----------



## MrsMay

Congrats Zoie! We'll be saying a prayer for you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MrsMay said:


> Congrats Zoie! We'll be saying a prayer for you!

Thank you so much huni! :) xxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I really want to put me as a :bfp: on the first page but i dont think i dare incase its not real lol!


----------



## ladikat01

Congrats xMissxZoiex! Stick bean stick! I know you probably won't feel confident until it's confirmed but we'll all be sending sticky thoughts your way!


----------



## LittleMrsSuns

AF got me this morning :-( Oh well onto next month. X


----------



## nnn84

AF got me so Im out this month!


----------



## GemmaG

I'm out this month. Started spotting this morning the :witch: is on her way.


----------



## Nessicle

The witch sure has got plenty of victims this week hasn't she?! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

congrats zoie!!! :dust: i'm testing on the 20th!! if not going to leave it till after 1st march if AF hasnt popd up!!xxx


----------



## ToxicFox92

Tested today, BFN. I think it's still too early. Move my name to the 20th please :D

xx


----------



## Johns Girl

Not been on in a while. Got my AF on the 4th. Totally fine with it though and very relaxed about this month!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

AF arrived this morning, onward and upward! Thanks for keeping this up to date Zoie- are you testing again today? Do you have a st. patty's day hoping for a bfp blinkie by any chance?


----------



## Trying4ababy

I am going crazy. :witch: was due to come on the 10th and its the 15th and still no sign on her. All tests have been :bfn:


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

Hi the :witch: got me


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs:


----------



## ladikat01

I'm waiting until tomorrow to test again. I had a little of pre AF type cramping last night and this morning but my temps are still high and I haven't seen any blood yet. Been charting for a year now and my longest LP was 14 days (only happened twice) and my temps have always started dropping by 13 dpo. I'm on 15 dpo now so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Razcox

Can you take me off the list please as eggy is MIA and my cycle is going to be longer then feb!!! Will be testing in march now, guess AF doesnt like this month!


----------



## honeybee28

Fingers crossed Ladikat!!
I tested yesterday, BFN. AF is due tomorrow/wed so I'll test again on Thurs if she hasnt shown up. Feels like she's on her broomstick already though...
Babydust.xx


----------



## honeybee28

So sorry fifi, hope the doc helps you.xxx


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh Miss Zoie!!! Looks good, congrats. Have you tested again?xx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm now 8dpo with a busy week and weekend ahead of me so that should distract me from thinking too much about POAS....

I'm so sorry for the lost beanie. I was really hoping February would go by without a single angel.

Misszoie, please update us once you take a new test! I didn't see the pink line but the inverted images look good! Good luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive not tested this morning but things arent looking good for me .. had some bad cramps today .. and a little browny pink discharge (sorry TMI) ='(


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey girls I got my :bfp: today :) Really wasnt expecting it because I was having a routine check up for my MMC which was 6 weeks ago and they did a test and scan it looks like its a new pregnancy!!

Good luck to all you ladies out there who are still testing :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats kaylz :) heres to a H&H 9 months hope its a sticky :)

its not over til the :witch: arrives misszoie :hugs: I hope the hag stays away!!!


----------



## honeybee28

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ive not tested this morning but things arent looking good for me .. had some bad cramps today .. and a little browny pink discharge (sorry TMI) ='(

ahhh hun, fingers crossed for you. :hugs: Hope the witch stays away. When is/was she due?


----------



## honeybee28

Kaylz--x said:


> Hey girls I got my :bfp: today :) Really wasnt expecting it because I was having a routine check up for my MMC which was 6 weeks ago and they did a test and scan it looks like its a new pregnancy!!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies out there who are still testing :hug:

congrats! thats great news, H&H 9 months!!


----------



## petitpas

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ive not tested this morning but things arent looking good for me .. had some bad cramps today .. and a little browny pink discharge (sorry TMI) ='(

Awwwww, I still have my fingers crossed for you! I think it would be lovely if you got a bfp during the month you are hosting this thread! :hugs:


----------



## dterbush

i also got my bfp today! af was due yesterday and just new it was coming..went ahead and tested this morning and to my suprise it was positive. I am sooo excited!


----------



## hopeXX

dterbush said:


> i also got my bfp today! af was due yesterday and just new it was coming..went ahead and tested this morning and to my suprise it was positive. I am sooo excited!

yey:happydance: congratulations x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

honeybee28 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Ive not tested this morning but things arent looking good for me .. had some bad cramps today .. and a little browny pink discharge (sorry TMI) ='(
> 
> ahhh hun, fingers crossed for you. :hugs: Hope the witch stays away. When is/was she due?Click to expand...

It was due on the 5th of feb =/


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww two more BFPs! =) xxx


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to the new :bfp:! :dance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tested yesterday, BFN, but no AF yet. On the bright side, even if I don't get a BFP, the vitamin B100 complex has seriously helped my LP and pre-period spotting! I'm 11 DPO and no sign of AF and only very minimal spotting! (normally have 8-9 day LP!) Hooray for that! 

I was on vacation for several days, so now I need to get caught up on B&B. Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's so far this month!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats on the bfp's so far

apologies for those the witch got


----------



## ~chipper~

dterbush said:


> i also got my bfp today! af was due yesterday and just new it was coming..went ahead and tested this morning and to my suprise it was positive. I am sooo excited!

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## babyfromgod

Got my BFP!


----------



## silver_penny

congrats!!


----------



## Dannib247

congrats to all the new bfps!! im due the witch tommora we shall se im sure she will arrive right on time though..good luck everyone still waiting to test xx


----------



## lolley

im out witch fot me this morning, congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## spencerbear

:hugs: to all those that have their AF

Congartulations and sticky thoughts to all those that have their :bfp:

:dust: to those of us still in their 2ww

Just ish it would hurry up already :loopy:


----------



## soph77

I'm out - the witch got me.

Big congrats to the :bfp:'s!!


----------



## futureM2be

Just want to say Congrats to all february BFP
Good luck to the one testing in the next few days
And hugs to those who AF got them


----------



## Wantabean

xMissxZoiex said:


> My tests this morning
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/275964-a.html#post4419849
> 
> all inverted tell me what you think.
> 
> Im going to post it in the softcup testing thread aswell to see what the girls over there think xxxx

Yay I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: that is the same as the ones i was getting. went to doctors today and def :BFP: due the 1st october!! :cloud9:

Good luck to the rest still waiting :flower:


----------



## ladikat01

Another :bfn: this morning. Still no sign of AF other than some minor cramps. Temps are on a downward trend though so I'm not sure what to think :/


----------



## tryforbaby2

Soph :hugs:

ladikat :hugs:


----------



## louloubabs

Helllloooo. I have ovulated early this cycle (yay!) so can you put me down for the 25th? It'll be our 4th anniversary so I'm hoping I can surprise him with a :bfp: :-D 

:dust: to all the ladies hoping for their :bfp:'s

XxX:kiss:


----------



## trollydolly

i tested yesterday and thought i had a cheeky line but tested again and BFN.
Af due tomorrow so put me down for testing again on thurs 18TH please.....

may have the witch by then

xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All added! =D xxxx


----------



## honeybee28

xMissxZoiex said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Ive not tested this morning but things arent looking good for me .. had some bad cramps today .. and a little browny pink discharge (sorry TMI) ='(
> 
> ahhh hun, fingers crossed for you. :hugs: Hope the witch stays away. When is/was she due?Click to expand...
> 
> It was due on the 5th of feb =/Click to expand...

wow that was a while ago huh - have you tested again yet? fx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AF Got me really heavy Now a little bit worried about eptopic pregnancy =/


----------



## honeybee28

xMissxZoiex said:


> AF Got me really heavy Now a little bit worried about eptopic pregnancy =/

awwww I'm really sorry Zoie :hugs: I dont have any experience of it so cant give any advice but i hope you're ok.x


----------



## elvis

:thumbup:HI, I'll be testing on Feb 19. Can you please add me? Congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## Katy617

Hi! I'll be testing on the 21st...can you add me? Thanks! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> AF Got me really heavy Now a little bit worried about eptopic pregnancy =/

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hunni.....
If your worried see your Doctor asap I hope youre ok babes xxxx


----------



## amanda111308

AF got me on Feb 14th... I really thought this was it too. oh well haha movin on!!!


----------



## petitpas

I love it that out of the 211 ladies on this list a good 12% are already pregnant!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

petitpas said:


> I love it that out of the 211 ladies on this list a good 12% are already pregnant!

I know its great! =D xxxx


----------



## juless

Well, I finally tested today.. I was late to test because I've been crampy for about 5 days and was SURE AF was about to show, however nothing so far, not even spotting! It was a BFP!! However, it was on a Dollar store cheapie so I don't want to get too excited in case it was a false positive. It did show positive right away though and it was a very strong second line. I will test again tommorow to be sure! I had an early miscarriage back in October so the cramping is worrisome.. it comes and goes but sometimes is a bit strong. A lot of feeling of muscle pulls though too! I had an extra strength advil yesterday cause I had cramps and was so sure AF was coming - that wouldn't cause problems, would it?? I need to stop worrying!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

juless said:


> Well, I finally tested today.. I was late to test because I've been crampy for about 5 days and was SURE AF was about to show, however nothing so far, not even spotting! It was a BFP!! However, it was on a Dollar store cheapie so I don't want to get too excited in case it was a false positive. It did show positive right away though and it was a very strong second line. I will test again tommorow to be sure! I had an early miscarriage back in October so the cramping is worrisome.. it comes and goes but sometimes is a bit strong. A lot of feeling of muscle pulls though too! I had an extra strength advil yesterday cause I had cramps and was so sure AF was coming - that wouldn't cause problems, would it?? I need to stop worrying!!!!

Sounds like a definite bfp to me! Congrats! I'd love to hear your tww symptoms?.....


----------



## juless

Let's see... one odd thing was that I always get some pretty strong ovary pain when I'm ovulating but didn't notice any this month. I was nauseas on and off and had a ton of headaches the last 2 weeks. Oh, and VERY sore, sensitive nipples!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks! Have you figured out your edd yet? Congrats again!!!


----------



## juless

Thanks! I checked and it would be Oct.23rd! :)
Still not trying to get to excited though.. just in case. If I am I'm going to pray my way through the first trimester! It's so scary!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Feb 27th :)


----------



## ladikat01

xMissxZoiex said:


> AF Got me really heavy Now a little bit worried about eptopic pregnancy =/

I'm so sorry Zoie! :hugs: I was really hoping to log on and find that everything had stabilized for you.


----------



## ladikat01

Still no AF for me. What do you think my chances are? You can click below to see my FF chart. My usual LP is 13 days and my max (from 12 months of charting) is 14. At 16dpo I would think a test would show a positive. The fact that it hasn't plus the downward temps on my chart really don't give me any confidence. The only thing other than no AF that gives me any hope is the FRER test I took this morning. Normally I can't even tell where the line would be if it was positive but this morning's test had two little spots of color at the top and bottom where the second line would be. If there was a line between them it was too faint to see so I'm considering it a negative test. Has anyone seen that before? :wacko:


----------



## tryforbaby2

ladikat01 said:


> Still no AF for me. What do you think my chances are? You can click below to see my FF chart. My usual LP is 13 days and my max (from 12 months of charting) is 14. At 16dpo I would think a test would show a positive. The fact that it hasn't plus the downward temps on my chart really don't give me any confidence. The only thing other than no AF that gives me any hope is the FRER test I took this morning. Normally I can't even tell where the line would be if it was positive but this morning's test had two little spots of color at the top and bottom where the second line would be. If there was a line between them it was too faint to see so I'm considering it a negative test. Has anyone seen that before? :wacko:

I have never seen it before, but any color there would get my hopes up! I would def. buy and do another test!!! Ooooooh I am excited for you! :)


----------



## mommahawk

Sorry I haven't updated...been on a board break. AF got me earlier this month but it looks like I've already O'd again so I'll be testing around the 28th of Feb.! GL to all those still in for this month!!


----------



## honeybee28

AF got me last night in my sleep!! Evil witch. on to cycle 4.....x


----------



## Claire_Lou

I find it very odd that out of all of us that tested on Valentines day, only 2 of you lucky ladies got a BFP... and the majority of us still havent got AF either!

I tested last night with BFN and now officially 1 day late for AF... Ladikat01 let us know how you get on xx


----------



## ladymilly

am testing on the 22nd :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Claire_Lou said:


> I find it very odd that out of all of us that tested on Valentines day, only 2 of you lucky ladies got a BFP... and the majority of us still havent got AF either!
> 
> I tested last night with BFN and now officially 1 day late for AF... Ladikat01 let us know how you get on xx

I know!!! I agree! And we're all pretty young and healthy and bd'd at the right time it's crazy that it's not happened for us yet for some people it happens straightaway!!


----------



## bozzy

The :witch: got me bang on time...onto next month for me.

Huge congrats to all who have got your well deserved bfp's!


----------



## ladikat01

I woke up to a big temp drop and heavy AF cramping so I'm out. :cry: my body must hate to get my hopes up like that and then crush them. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I could not wake myself up this morning, I had a really tough time. My bbs are not too so anymore, only a little and I am starting to feel more cramps. I checked my cervix and there was some pink cm, so I know she is on her way. Count me out, MissZoiex. I already put myself into march's thread!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

ladikat01 said:


> I woke up to a big temp drop and heavy AF cramping so I'm out. :cry: my body must hate to get my hopes up like that and then crush them. :cry: :cry: :cry:

sorry ladikat :hugs: I'm right with you!!


----------



## trollydolly

BFP for me! i think i had it valentines day but was only sure this morning (after test no.4). so a late valentines present!

Good luck ladies ive got my fingers crossed

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats!


----------



## pixie77

WW arrived this morning. Well I'll be trying next month and then were having a break. Its all taking its toll a little.


----------



## juless

I took another cheap test today and it too was a BFP!!! So I guess that you can officially put me down for it! Cramps are better today but they make it so every time I go to the bathroom I'm worried to see blood! I keep reminding myself that cramping is normal....


----------



## Dannib247

yey to the bfps!! so sorry af came ladies hope she doesnt catch you again anytime soon :( still no af for me although im convincd shes coming not really having any cramps but def have that heavy gonna drop (sorry tmi) feeling just wish she would hurry up so i get forget about it blah!!


----------



## dreamofabean

I'll be testing on the 23rd Feb. Day AF due, fingers crossed!x


----------



## JLO815

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx


----------



## Dannib247

zoie im sorry to hear that hun xx


----------



## madge

Zoie I am soooo sooooooooooo sorry xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs

Not good timing, but could you add me as a :bfp: (said very sheepishly)

xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats to Madge and any other :bfp:s I may have missed. Love seeing that number in the title go up!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

madge said:


> Zoie I am soooo sooooooooooo sorry xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs
> 
> Not good timing, but could you add me as a :bfp: (said very sheepishly)
> 
> xxxx

Thanks babe,

Congratulations :flower: xxxxxxxx


----------



## anv7

hey! im testing on the 22nd =)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:)


----------



## majm1241

Oops! You have me down for the 26th & 28th. I am testing on the 26th so you can take me off the 28th. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

I'm sorry! :cry: I had a mc in Nov. '02, Nov. & Dec. '09. I know how you feel. :hug:


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry to hear that.

AF arrived for me a few days ago.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ok Ladies, for those of us who got our miserable visitor this cycle, no matter what cycle it is for each of us, lets get the witch rolling on out of here, CD1 for me on cycle 7 after 4 years NTNP. I try and get opimistic and hopeful for the most part each time around. Let's face it, it takes time. Most of us are not physically able to :sex: every solitary day, and I wouldn't want too for fear of sameness that may affect my marriage. I try all that I could and I will continue to try my damnest with hope, love, passion, knowledge and friendship from myself, my husband and you wonderful ladies! 

Good Luck and Serenity for this cycle for us all!!!


----------



## honeybee28

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ok Ladies, for those of us who got our miserable visitor this cycle, no matter what cycle it is for each of us, lets get the witch rolling on out of here, CD1 for me on cycle 7 after 4 years NTNP. I try and get opimistic and hopeful for the most part each time around. Let's face it, it takes time. Most of us are not physically able to :sex: every solitary day, and I wouldn't want too for fear of sameness that may affect my marriage. I try all that I could and I will continue to try my damnest with hope, love, passion, knowledge and friendship from myself, my husband and you wonderful ladies!
> 
> Good Luck and Serenity for this cycle for us all!!!

Cute post.xx I completely agree. :hugs:


----------



## Dannib247

thats lovely hun xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Dannib247 said:


> thats lovely hun xx

Any news on a bfp yet???


----------



## Jamaicabride

I'm out for this month, have had light bleeding since Monday but :witch: has decided to get heavier from this evening......really thought I had implantation bleeding but its not the month for me...........:cry:

Hope others get their BFPs soon x


----------



## elvis

juless said:


> Thanks! I checked and it would be Oct.23rd! :)
> Still not trying to get to excited though.. just in case. If I am I'm going to pray my way through the first trimester! It's so scary!

We're all wishing the best for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Dannib247

tryforbaby2 said:


> Dannib247 said:
> 
> 
> thats lovely hun xx
> 
> Any news on a bfp yet???Click to expand...

not as yet hun havnt tested yet on a plus af inst here yet woohoo hoping she stays away ..:thumbup:


----------



## Dannib247

Jamaicabride said:


> I'm out for this month, have had light bleeding since Monday but :witch: has decided to get heavier from this evening......really thought I had implantation bleeding but its not the month for me...........:cry:
> 
> Hope others get their BFPs soon x

sorry the witch got you hun xx hopefully next month xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Dannib247 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannib247 said:
> 
> 
> thats lovely hun xx
> 
> Any news on a bfp yet???Click to expand...
> 
> not as yet hun havnt tested yet on a plus af inst here yet woohoo hoping she stays away ..:thumbup:Click to expand...

Are you due for af today? I hope she stays far away from you!


----------



## Ava Grace

af got me today...Gutted but onto next month x


----------



## BoBo

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

:hugs:
So sorry hun xx


----------



## honeybee28

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

:hugs: so sorry. hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Dannib247

tryforbaby2 said:


> Dannib247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannib247 said:
> 
> 
> thats lovely hun xx
> 
> Any news on a bfp yet???Click to expand...
> 
> not as yet hun havnt tested yet on a plus af inst here yet woohoo hoping she stays away ..:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you due for af today? I hope she stays far away from you!Click to expand...

yes hun should of arrived this morning felt adament it would be here sometime today but nothing just very watery cm, have been to the loo checking all day driving me loopy.. xx


----------



## sleepen

congrats to all who got a :bfp:
:hugs: to all whom the :witch: got


----------



## Dannib247

Ava Grace said:


> af got me today...Gutted but onto next month x

sorry hun massive hugs hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## petitpas

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Dizzyd

:hugs:Soo sorry xMissxZoiex :hugs:


----------



## ladikat01

:hugs: to all that are our for this cycle. A big congrats to the :bfp:'s!

Zoie, a huge :hugs: to you.


----------



## ArticBaby

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

:cry: :hug:


----------



## Vilranda

Haven't tested yet due to lack of tests and funds to get said tests. AF is due tomorrow. We'll see. :D


----------



## Trying4ababy

I got my :bfp: today. 

I am so shocked and still can't believe it is real. I had so many people tell me that because of my hubby being quite older...49 to be exact that it could take awhile. We started trying December 6th and here i am announcing my :bfp:


----------



## ArticBaby

Trying4ababy said:


> I got my :bfp: today.
> 
> I am so shocked and still can't believe it is real. I had so many people tell me that because of my hubby being quite older...49 to be exact that it could take awhile. We started trying December 6th and here i am announcing my :bfp:

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## goddess25

The witch arrived today! Congratulations to those women with there BFPs... and commiserations to those of us with the witch. I hope next month its our turn!


----------



## goddess25

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

MissZoie I am so sorry for your loss! I had a chemical last months and its just horrible. We are both moms to 2 special angels. Huge hugs to you. I know how you are feeling!


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to all of the women who got :bfp:'s and :hugs: to those the :witch: visited.


----------



## Kalysia

Hello,

Sorry for being absent to reply. We just had our internet connection fixed. ^^. But, AF caught me, early, this month. *shucks* Try, try again, I say. :).


----------



## bozzy

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

I'm so, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Ayina

Hi Miss Zoe

I am 3 days late. Testing tomorrow (19 Feb). Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Claire_Lou

AF arrived for me last night :(

Was almost 2 days late (which is very late for someone who is normally as regular as clockwork lol) So had really got my hopes up - Silly me!

Congratulations to those with BFP I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## purpleposting

Had implant out 5 1/2 weeks ago now, last period was 7 1/2 weeks ago, but so far no BFP and no AF!
Went to the docs earlier in the week and they wanted me to drop a morning urine sample off, which I did, and I've just phoned the docs and they've said that they're going to get a nurse to ring me back. I know it's routine as I don't think they like the receptionists giving out information and results, but I can't help hoping that the nurse will give me good news...! 
If it's still a neg, then I really will be miffed coz I haven't had any signs of a period in ages and I just want it to hurry up so I know where I am!

Congratulations to all those who have got their BFPs this month! Well done and I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
Good luck to all us other hopefuls and special hugs to those with little angels, I really hope this is a lucky year for us all. xxx


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> All added, i think ive had a chemical :cry: so i think that im mummy to another angel :cry: xx

Awwww Hunni I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
You're angels will bring you their brother or sister soon. Hear if you need to talk
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hann79

Not wanting to tempt fate but the :witch: isn't here and no signs, testing Saturday
xxxx


----------



## Hann79

purpleposting said:


> Had implant out 5 1/2 weeks ago now, last period was 7 1/2 weeks ago, but so far no BFP and no AF!
> Went to the docs earlier in the week and they wanted me to drop a morning urine sample off, which I did, and I've just phoned the docs and they've said that they're going to get a nurse to ring me back. I know it's routine as I don't think they like the receptionists giving out information and results, but I can't help hoping that the nurse will give me good news...!
> If it's still a neg, then I really will be miffed coz I haven't had any signs of a period in ages and I just want it to hurry up so I know where I am!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have got their BFPs this month! Well done and I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> Good luck to all us other hopefuls and special hugs to those with little angels, I really hope this is a lucky year for us all. xxx

Good luck hunni :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bozzy

Well I posted yesterday morning saying AF had arrived as I really thought she was about to but she's only just arrived now, I really hate the witch for keeping me in suspense and giving me false hope!!


----------



## Love3Hope4

She's BAAAAAAAAACK!!!! Once again and a day early. I'll give her some credit, at least she doesn't show up late and make me get my hopes up!! So mark me off the list with a BFN and loads of dust to rest of you ladies!!


----------



## Love3Hope4

Ayina said:


> Hi Miss Zoe
> 
> I am 3 days late. Testing tomorrow (19 Feb). Will let you know how it goes.


GOOD LUCK!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All Added x


----------



## AKP

Hey, my AF/ BFP should be due 24th Feb...... stay away witch!! Good luck to all x x


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I caved and took a test this morning with FMU... :bfn: By FF's data I am 12dpo. I know I'm not technically out before AF shows, but I'm losing hope for this round. 

I thought with my other pregnancies, I always got my BFP early, but I could be wrong. I was hopeful yesterday, as I was completely exhausted, which has always been my first sign. I've also had a headache the last 2 days, which I normally rarely get.

FF is also marking AF on 2/21, which is 14 DPO. I estimated it would be here tomorrow on CD33 which is normally my cycle length. Guess I'll wait it out through the weekend and see if AF arrives or not. See if I can hold out testing again until Monday (good thing I'm out of ICs!!)


----------



## Trying4ababy

I was 21 dpo before a got my :bfp:. So don't give up yet hun.


----------



## purpleposting

Well I got the phonecall back from the docs and.....


it's a.....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Wow! I can't believe it! No wonder I feel so queasy!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats to all of the :bfp:!!! :hugs:

FXed for those of us waiting to test!

:hug: to those with :angel:

:hugs: to those who the :witch: caught.


----------



## elvis

Trying4ababy said:


> I got my :bfp: today.
> 
> I am so shocked and still can't believe it is real. I had so many people tell me that because of my hubby being quite older...49 to be exact that it could take awhile. We started trying December 6th and here i am announcing my :bfp:

Congrats! Always wonderful to read this good news!


----------



## Dannib247

can you put me down for af please she got me booooo congrats to all the new bfps and good luck to everyone still to test :) x


----------



## elvis

purpleposting said:


> Well I got the phonecall back from the docs and.....
> 
> 
> it's a.....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Wow! I can't believe it! No wonder I feel so queasy!

That's wonderful! Congratulations! 

Sorry to everyone who got BFN - hang in there!:flower:

And good luck to those of us still waiting to test.


----------



## xxbeckyxx

hi everyone i tested again today and got another bfn but still no AF getting really frustrated now i just want to know :( Ive 

been off food for the past couple of days even my most favorite food hot chocolate brownie lol am am really tired but have had flu for the past week so not sure if its the flu delaying af???? and giving me symptoms??, gonna try to not get my hopes up and test again in the morning if the witch hasnt arrived by then goodluck to everyone testing soon xxxx


----------



## majm1241

majm1241 said:


> Oops! You have me down for the 26th & 28th. I am testing on the 26th so you can take me off the 28th. :hugs:

(((((bump)))))


----------



## MrsWez

Can you put me down for testing on the 26th?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

purpleposting said:


> Well I got the phonecall back from the docs and.....
> 
> 
> it's a.....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Wow! I can't believe it! No wonder I feel so queasy!

:happydance: YaY :happydance: xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

xMissxZoiex said:


> purpleposting said:
> 
> 
> Well I got the phonecall back from the docs and.....
> 
> 
> it's a.....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Wow! I can't believe it! No wonder I feel so queasy!
> 
> :happydance: YaY :happydance: xxxxClick to expand...

Oh My Gosh!!! Yay!!!! :wohoo: 

:hugs:


----------



## Hann79

:happydance:congrats to the BFP's:happydance:

Not sure I'm going to get anything this month....possible anovulatory cycle:nope: as due today for AF, no signs and don't feel her coming and neg test!!
Not sure what is going to happen!! AAAArgh men get it SO easy!! :haha:
xxx


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I would love to be added to the list! I'm due for my witch or a BFP on february 25! My grandmother is having her birthday march 1st. I would love to give her some good news for a present!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

bah. feeling very down right now. Have had 6 days of very light spotting. But nothing I would consider AF. But when I tested, BFN. I'm certain I'm not pregnant. Just wish stupid AF would show up so I know when to start counting to begin OPK testing.....

Just feeling really sad right now. A friend from college just posted pics of her new baby boy on facebook, and she wasn't even in a relationship. A big shock and not something she was wanting, but I'm jealous anyway. :-( ok, now I'd better go do something else and stop feeling so sorry for myself.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw! I'm feelin' for ya SquirrelGirl! I hope March will be our month!


----------



## ArticBaby

purpleposting said:


> Well I got the phonecall back from the docs and.....
> 
> 
> it's a.....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Wow! I can't believe it! No wonder I feel so queasy!

Congratulations :baby:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## purpleposting

Thank you!
It doesn't quite feel real yet! I think I will jus have to go and buy a test so I can see the two lines appear! My problem now is working out my dates, could be anything between 4-8 weeks pregnant! Midwife will be ringing me on tuesday.

Congrats to all the other ladies with a BFP. A really big fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies on here, don't give up hope, sending you lots of positive babydust! x


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I'm out, the :witch: got me...On to March!

I'm oddly excited to go out and get a basal thermometer today. Gonna try temping this month. Is that strange? LOL


----------



## sincerevon

Can you please add me? I'm testing on February 28th. (Fingers crossed!!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Got my :bfp: yesterday :D :D :D

For those of you who "feel out" for the month..so did I. I would've bet money that I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats Hun. Really happy for you... X x


----------



## Ayina

Congratulations! Thats wonderful!

Tested this morning and got BFN. Still no AF though. So still hoping.


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

i'm out this month, AF on the way x


----------



## elvis

I've had light spotting yesterday and today. Holding out hope but have a feeling AF will be here very soon. Will shoot another message to confirm to take me off the list for sure, though.


----------



## xxbeckyxx

tested today got :bfn: but no AF yet am 4 days late now so will be testing again tomorrow if the :witch: doesnt show. congrats peacelovebaby xx


----------



## Loren

feel preg again :S bt dnt no cervix is high i cnt get to it either its highhhh or my lil stumpy finger cnt feel that far lol feel like AF cuming but no sign yet but same symptoms as last month b4 i got my BFP :S dnt no what do think done a HPT and it was :bfn:  xxx not testing till next week now xxx


----------



## samola84

The witch got me... on to the next cycle..


----------



## Fortytwo25

Congratulations to the new BFPs :hugs: to those who the :witch: got. I had my first pregnancy related dream for this cycle last night. I still believe I'm out but it did raise my spirits if only for a little while.


----------



## kanga

:witch:


----------



## spencerbear

I tested :bfn: at 12DPO

Still am having the following symptoms 
Gassy
Acid 
tender boobs
pressure like feeling
bleeding gums
dry mouth and dry lips
constipation
constantly tired
cramping
crying for no reason

and i feel diffrent this month but now assuming its all in my head. So guess i just for the arrival of the witch. She isnt here yet but after that this morning i just feel like :cry:


----------



## elvis

:bfn: & then :witch:

here we go again --- hopefully DH and I will have a hecho en mexico baby to report next month.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## Mrs Mel

The :witch: got me. After a few BFN's, she finally showed up very late.

So, I'm out for this month but looking forward to starting again TTC.

Hope you're ok Miss Zoie :hugs:

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Hann79

She's on way ladies :witch: I'm not too surprised though....... Oh well on to the March thread!!! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All added and congrats PeaceLoveBaby! :bfp:


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations on the :bfp:! I love your puppy, by the way. :haha: 

:hugs: to those the :witch: got.


----------



## anv7

could you move me from 22nd to 23rd PLEASE and THANK YOU =)


----------



## tortoise

Hello - I forgot to update that AF got me - boooo. Onwards and upwards to next month


----------



## thesmiths88

Can you put me down for a BFP today please?! Woo hoo!!


----------



## spencerbear

thesmiths88 said:


> Can you put me down for a BFP today please?! Woo hoo!!

congratulations x


----------



## Welshchick

AF got me.ah well onto next month!x


----------



## stargirl69

Very faint bfp for me on 10dpo. I ovulated earlier than expected this month so af actually was due today. No sign so far - yipee!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:witch: finally. 15 DPO! Just wish I hadn't had SEVEN days of spotting prior. Good lord!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added! and Congratulations to the other :bfp:s xxxx


----------



## eclipse

I got AF late last night 4 days early. Oh well, better luck next month. :thumbup:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Nothin for me. No BFP no AF sign :cry:

congrats to all the BFP's and
:hugs: for those the :witch: caught


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations to the new :bfp:'s! It gives me hope to see so many. :dance:


----------



## Vilranda

AF came, after being a day late. Oh well on to next month. :D


----------



## Starry Night

stargirl69 said:


> Very faint bfp for me on 10dpo. I ovulated earlier than expected this month so af actually was due today. No sign so far - yipee!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dust:
:hugs: to those whom AF paid an unwelcome visit


I'm on 13dpo and testing in less than 12 hours. Getting really nervous and steeling myself for a negative result. I've been feeling a little "different" the past few days but I don't know if that's equivalent to feeling pregnant. I dunno. Never been pregnant before so I have nothing to compare it to. I have a few symptoms but not enough to convince me. Just enough to back up my feeling "different". I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## dreamofabean

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

stargirl69 said:


> Very faint bfp for me on 10dpo. I ovulated earlier than expected this month so af actually was due today. No sign so far - yipee!

Congrats!!! We're both 3 wks 6 days along :D :happydance:

Sorry to those that the witch got..Here's to March BFP's. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi Zoie - AF got me today - cheers


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Starry Night said:


> stargirl69 said:
> 
> 
> Very faint bfp for me on 10dpo. I ovulated earlier than expected this month so af actually was due today. No sign so far - yipee!
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dust:
> :hugs: to those whom AF paid an unwelcome visit
> 
> 
> I'm on 13dpo and testing in less than 12 hours. Getting really nervous and steeling myself for a negative result. I've been feeling a little "different" the past few days but I don't know if that's equivalent to feeling pregnant. I dunno. Never been pregnant before so I have nothing to compare it to. I have a few symptoms but not enough to convince me. Just enough to back up my feeling "different". I don't know. We'll see.Click to expand...

I know! I'm testing tomorrow morning and nervous as hell. I'm having cramps, but no bleeding or spotting. Very unusual for me. Usually the minute cramps hit, I get AF, but *knock on wood* I don't think it's that. These are just uncomfortable cramps in my back. *sigh* Need a :bfp: badly :-(


----------



## petitpas

I think that three faint lines equate to a :bfp: so here's me announcing at 10dpo!

:dust: to all still in the tww!

:hugs: to those who ran into the stupid witch


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Petitpas!!! =D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fortytwo25

AF hasn't showed but the day is not over. She may give me a 31 day cycle this month which only means more waiting!(til Weds)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed for you Fortytwo25!! xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Looks like the old witch is just about to arrive :cry: onto to march we go.

How are you zoie?


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Zoie, can you move me from the 25th to the 28th please, late ov so I'm only 6dpo now when I should be 9dpo. 

Got to wait longer now!! 

Congratulations to all those with BFPs already :)


----------



## Hann79

Still No witch for me!! 17/18dpo getting a little wound up now!!! lol xxx


----------



## NewlyHopeful

I thought I checked back in already. AF got me this month. I am O right now, and have been bd all weekend!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Boo! Hiss! :bfn:!!

No sign of AF yet but on my first day she doesn't rear her ugly head until the evening...sometimes quite late. So I technically haven't missed it yet. At one point I thought it was starting as I definitely felt leaking but when I got to the bathroom is was only the clear stuff. My cp keeps getting higher and the nausea that started two days ago keeps getting worse. This morning my hubby said my boobs felt hot to the touch. I have these yucky symptoms and yet I still get BFN. Geez. I'd put up with them if I was preggo but getting these icky, sicky symptoms and STILL getting my period for my birthday SUCKS!!!

Testing tomorrow if the witch doesn't show up by then.


----------



## petitpas

Starry Night said:


> Boo! Hiss! :bfn:!!
> 
> No sign of AF yet but on my first day she doesn't rear her ugly head until the evening...sometimes quite late. So I technically haven't missed it yet. At one point I thought it was starting as I definitely felt leaking but when I got to the bathroom is was only the clear stuff. My cp keeps getting higher and the nausea that started two days ago keeps getting worse. This morning my hubby said my boobs felt hot to the touch. I have these yucky symptoms and yet I still get BFN. Geez. I'd put up with them if I was preggo but getting these icky, sicky symptoms and STILL getting my period for my birthday SUCKS!!!
> 
> Testing tomorrow if the witch doesn't show up by then.

Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfxfx for tomorrow! Af on your birthday is just not allowed.:growlmad:


----------



## Hann79

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG LADIES

I thought I was out ladies but finally got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: and just for you symptom spotters I have not really had any symptoms except sore boobs and creamy cm!!!
I actually thought had had an anovulatory cycle but obviously did:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ayina

My witch showed up. :cry: Joining the March thread.


----------



## clairibell88

hi ladies

NO AF as of yet. is my body teasing me?

did clear blue digi yesterday said NOT PREGNANT!

so looks like thats me out, i probably just did not ovulate this month cxx


----------



## GossipGirly

clairibell88 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> NO AF as of yet. is my body teasing me?
> 
> did clear blue digi yesterday said NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> so looks like thats me out, i probably just did not ovulate this month cxx

still might be time, even when u dont Ovulate u still get your af xx


----------



## Loren

eloooo no BFP or AF yet  irataten!!!xxxxxxxxxxx my body is annoying me nw!!!going by my cervix and CM ive OV'd like 2 times since my MC :S what the hell!!!just checkd and my cervix has gon back to really soft and sqwidgy really wet and wen i wipe thers a yelowy creamy like snot (SO SORRY TMI) on the tissue!!!OH has gon to college so i need him back here hahaha got to wait til 5!!!!!!noooooo xxx


----------



## Hann79

clairibell88 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> NO AF as of yet. is my body teasing me?
> 
> did clear blue digi yesterday said NOT PREGNANT!
> 
> so looks like thats me out, i probably just did not ovulate this month cxx



Hun I thought that too i had BFN at 14dpo and 18dpo today i had BFP!!! xxx Keep the faith


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Hann79! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

I realized I miscalculated when my AF is due. It's actually not due until tonight and I've been doing some reading that says the first missed day would be tomorrow so that's when I'm retesting. However, it kind of feels like AF is on her way. My cp is still high but it's not all that wet.


----------



## BoBo

:witch: arrived this afternoon :cry: ...on to March...


----------



## BoBo

Hann79 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG LADIES
> 
> I thought I was out ladies but finally got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: and just for you symptom spotters I have not really had any symptoms except sore boobs and creamy cm!!!
> I actually thought had had an anovulatory cycle but obviously did:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, congrats!! xx


----------



## Fortytwo25

Ok so I'm between 28-31 days. Yesterday would have been 28 days no AF but I'm spotting today so I'm expecting AF soon although I saw this 

'Implantation bleeding and spotting happens within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-*12 days*'

Today would be 12DPO of a 31 day cycle. :) I can hope! but I do doubt it.

ETA: Ok this has got to be AF coming along I can't stop crying!


----------



## thesmiths88

Fortytwo25 said:


> Ok so I'm between 28-31 days. Yesterday would have been 28 days no AF but I'm spotting today so I'm expecting AF soon although I saw this
> 
> 'Implantation bleeding and spotting happens within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-*12 days*'
> 
> Today would be 12DPO of a 31 day cycle. :) I can hope! but I do doubt it.


Don't give up hope until AF actually shows up. I spotted on CD10 and CD12 and thought it was AF, but I actually my :bfp: so it was implantation spotting not AF after all! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## thesmiths88

Fortytwo25 said:


> Ok so I'm between 28-31 days. Yesterday would have been 28 days no AF but I'm spotting today so I'm expecting AF soon although I saw this
> 
> 'Implantation bleeding and spotting happens within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-*12 days*'
> 
> Today would be 12DPO of a 31 day cycle. :) I can hope! but I do doubt it.


Don't give up hope until AF actually shows up. I spotted on CD10 and CD12 and thought it was AF, but I actually got my :bfp: so it was implantation spotting not AF after all! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Fortytwo25

thesmiths88 said:


> Fortytwo25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm between 28-31 days. Yesterday would have been 28 days no AF but I'm spotting today so I'm expecting AF soon although I saw this
> 
> 'Implantation bleeding and spotting happens within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-*12 days*'
> 
> Today would be 12DPO of a 31 day cycle. :) I can hope! but I do doubt it.
> 
> 
> Don't give up hope until AF actually shows up. I spotted on CD10 and CD12 and thought it was AF, but I actually got my :bfp: so it was implantation spotting not AF after all! Fingers crossed for you xxClick to expand...

Thanks. How long were your cycles? Also, when did you test?


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Im out :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Hann79

BoBo said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG LADIES
> 
> I thought I was out ladies but finally got my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: and just for you symptom spotters I have not really had any symptoms except sore boobs and creamy cm!!!
> I actually thought had had an anovulatory cycle but obviously did:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay, congrats!! xxClick to expand...

Thanks hunni xxx


----------



## majm1241

I'm confused. I have been spotting on and off since 10dpo and today I am 12dpo. I though af was coming, just because the spotting seemed heavier, but it is almost gone again! :shrug: I am so confused. I am acting like she is on her way so I don't get my hopes up too much, but I have no af symptoms that I normally would get. Like cramps! No cramps! :shrug:


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Hann79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fortytwo25

majm1241 said:


> I'm confused. I have been spotting on and off since 10dpo and today I am 12dpo. I though af was coming, just because the spotting seemed heavier, but it is almost gone again! :shrug: I am so confused. I am acting like she is on her way so I don't get my hopes up too much, but I have no af symptoms that I normally would get. Like cramps! No cramps! :shrug:

When are you testing?


----------



## majm1241

Fortytwo25 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have been spotting on and off since 10dpo and today I am 12dpo. I though af was coming, just because the spotting seemed heavier, but it is almost gone again! :shrug: I am so confused. I am acting like she is on her way so I don't get my hopes up too much, but I have no af symptoms that I normally would get. Like cramps! No cramps! :shrug:
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...

I'm set to test for the 26th, but I just don't know anymore. AF is "due" on 24th.


----------



## Fortytwo25

majm1241 said:


> Fortytwo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have been spotting on and off since 10dpo and today I am 12dpo. I though af was coming, just because the spotting seemed heavier, but it is almost gone again! :shrug: I am so confused. I am acting like she is on her way so I don't get my hopes up too much, but I have no af symptoms that I normally would get. Like cramps! No cramps! :shrug:
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm set to test for the 26th, but I just don't know anymore. AF is "due" on 24th.Click to expand...

Me too if AF doesn't show come Wednesday. Hope AF stays away for you :dust:


----------



## majm1241

Fortytwo25 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortytwo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have been spotting on and off since 10dpo and today I am 12dpo. I though af was coming, just because the spotting seemed heavier, but it is almost gone again! :shrug: I am so confused. I am acting like she is on her way so I don't get my hopes up too much, but I have no af symptoms that I normally would get. Like cramps! No cramps! :shrug:
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm set to test for the 26th, but I just don't know anymore. AF is "due" on 24th.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too if AF doesn't show come Wednesday. Hope AF stays away for you :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Sweetie! You too! Do you have a Journal? :dust: I'm so confused and nervous!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Put me down for Thurs the 25. I've already started testing and am getting faint lines (but on the unreliable blue dye tests...) so I'm a tad unsure, but the 25 is 6 days before my missed period so I figure it's a good few days to show if my lines get darker or not! :)


----------



## thesmiths88

[/QUOTE] Thanks. How long were your cycles? Also, when did you test?[/QUOTE]


My cycles vary between 28 and 34 days. My luteal phase is only 12 days though. I tested at 11DPO and got a very very faint positive, so faint it didn't show up on a photo (internet cheapie test). Tested again at 12DPO and got a stronger, but still faint, line (IC again). Tested again at 12DPO on a proper HPT and got a good strong line. I also tested on 14DPO on a OPK, just for fun, and got a strong line on that too!


----------



## claire911

Mrs Cullen said:


> Im out :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Sorry the :witch: got you poppet :( Mine's on its way....fingers crossed for March!!


----------



## ladymilly

still no sign of AF for me :shrug: keep thinking that she has arrived and when i check there is nothing there :wacko: i tested yesterday morning and got a BFN so will try and wait a few days if AF doesnt show before I test again


----------



## beethan79

Hi, I'm due AF on 25th. Did a test this am and got a BFN. I know its a bit early but had convinced myself i would get a BFP as i have a few symptoms. Now feel down like i'm never gonna get there. Oh well, maybe i'll be lucky, will wait to see if AF arrives.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm officially out for the month. Tested this morning and got a BFN. Not even two seconds later the :witch: showed up.

On to March and cycle #6


----------



## emmys_james

af got me :cry: onto marchhhh

UGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## majm1241

I think I'm out. Thought the spotting stopped but it started again and I tested early :blush: today at 2MU and :bfn: I will be ok though as we have a better plan to try again this coming cycle. I'll update you when :witch: arrives. Still no signs other than the spotting but I just know I am done.


----------



## sincerevon

I'm still holding on to hope! I'm now CD 30, no signs of AF. I'm trying to hold out until the 28th to test, my POAS addiction may kick in and I might test on Friday.


----------



## Wantabean

hey can you give an angel in the place of my :bfp: please?
gona catch me a sticky march bean!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wantabean said:


> hey can you give an angel in the place of my :bfp: please?
> gona catch me a sticky march bean!
> xxxxxxxxxx

I am so sorry. 

:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: to those who are being visited by the :witch: and for those who have an :angel: I am so sorry

Good Luck to the ladies who are still waiting for an answer


----------



## Hann79

Wantabean said:


> hey can you give an angel in the place of my :bfp: please?
> gona catch me a sticky march bean!
> xxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hunni, I had an mc in the January testing thread and now I have BFP keep your chin up and things do happen xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am still waiting for AF, 6 days later:shrug:. 

So happy for all the BFPs!!!!:happydance::happydance:

So sad to hear of the angels:nope:.

Hope all is well and praying for this board!:hugs:


----------



## Fortytwo25

emmys_james said:


> af got me :cry: onto marchhhh
> 
> UGHHHHHH!!!!

Good luck :dust:



majm1241 said:


> I think I'm out. Thought the spotting stopped but it started again and I tested early :blush: today at 2MU and :bfn: I will be ok though as we have a better plan to try again this coming cycle. I'll update you *when  arrives*. Still no signs other than the spotting but I just know I am done.

If witch arrives :) It's not over until she shows hun. PMA :dust: Oh and no I do not have a journal.



Wantabean said:


> hey can you give an angel in the place of my :bfp: please?
> gona catch me a sticky march bean!
> xxxxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: :dust:


mrskcbrown said:


> I am still waiting for AF, 6 days later:shrug:.
> 
> So happy for all the BFPs!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sad to hear of the angels:nope:.
> 
> Hope all is well and praying for this board!:hugs:

Are you not having any tests? :dust:


----------



## sleepen

ok i'm out the:witch: arrived yester evening (2days early). good luck to all in the tww. hugs to all that witch got.


----------



## majm1241

Wantabean said:


> hey can you give an angel in the place of my :bfp: please?
> gona catch me a sticky march bean!
> xxxxxxxxxx

:hug: I'm sorry.

Count me out! I am now cramping and that :witch: is here. I am ok though! got goals for this month! :dust:


----------



## Shannon30

I will Test Feb. 26th. Thank you!
Shannon


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm out. Taking a break from b&b for a while. I can't take the heartbreak xxoo


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im So sorry Wantabean! :hugs: :hugs:


Ozziehunni, so sorry you feel this way i hope to see you back around here soon xxx


----------



## kirsten627

I'm out this month. AF got me. :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Fortytwo25 said:


> emmys_james said:
> 
> 
> af got me :cry: onto marchhhh
> 
> UGHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Good luck :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out. Thought the spotting stopped but it started again and I tested early :blush: today at 2MU and :bfn: I will be ok though as we have a better plan to try again this coming cycle. I'll update you *when  arrives*. Still no signs other than the spotting but I just know I am done.Click to expand...
> 
> If witch arrives :) It's not over until she shows hun. PMA :dust: Oh and no I do not have a journal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hey can you give an angel in the place of my :bfp: please?
> gona catch me a sticky march bean!
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: :dust:
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for AF, 6 days later:shrug:.
> 
> So happy for all the BFPs!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sad to hear of the angels:nope:.
> 
> Hope all is well and praying for this board!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you not having any tests? :dust:Click to expand...

Yes I took a test day before AF due and BFN. Then I took another 2 days after AF due and BFN. So called DR, and she says wait another week:shrug:. Apparently trying to find out if you are BFP or not is not a real emergency:shrug:.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added Kirsten

I would just like to add i saw Jelliedills :bfp: announcment so i will add it to the first page :) in all the excitment she must have forgot to post :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

Hey girlies.....
i hope someone can help---- ive been ttc for 5 months now before that i was on birth control, and my cycles were exactly 28 days pretty much down to the hour!! then i came off it and i had one more 28 day cycle then its been all over the place like 23, 26, 24??!! im now on cd24 and for the last 2 evenings ive had light cramping and leg achyness, i really thought i was going to get af yesterday morning and then i was positive it would be here this morning!! but no ive got absolutly nothing,,,, not even any cramps now!!! usually wen i get cramps and acheing i usually get af pretty much straight away!!??
if any of u have any comments or help it would be really nice!! :) :)
Congrats on all the bfp's and so sorry for the little angels :(
xxxxxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

hi bit of an update from my last post, i now have some odd looking CM, its kind of snot like (sorry TMI) never had this before!!

any comments would really be goo right now cause im going mad!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Hann79

soon2bemummy said:


> hi bit of an update from my last post, i now have some odd looking CM, its kind of snot like (sorry TMI) never had this before!!
> 
> any comments would really be goo right now cause im going mad!!!!
> xxxxxx

That's looking very promising hun.... hope you ge your BFP!! xxx


----------



## Loren

soon2bemummy said:


> hi bit of an update from my last post, i now have some odd looking CM, its kind of snot like (sorry TMI) never had this before!!
> 
> any comments would really be goo right now cause im going mad!!!!
> xxxxxx

i am to!!!last 3 days wen i wipe its like a creamy goo like snot lukn CM on the tissue i ws bit baffled but dno wether its nothing ur a gd thing :S av neva had that b4, OH has noticed creamy CM in the past but not this thick ect and now i can actually c it 4 myself bcause its goin on to the tissue paper xxxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

Ah thanx HANN79 and congrats on ur BFP!!!!! :)
Loren- wen are u testing?? ah hope we both get our BFP's :) yay xxxx


----------



## claire911

Hello girls

Got my :bfp: today :wohoo: Hoping for a sticky one!!! I'm down for the 23rd.

:flower:


----------



## Loren

i'm going to have a cheeky test later lol but then i'm not bothering till satday morning.u?ive just went on ebay and bought a thermoniter 5 OV tests 20mIU and 15 pregnancy tests 10mIU haha i should get them on friday and if i dont get my bfp before friday i'll definatley no with the 10mIU with them being so highly sensitive :). good luckkkkkkk really hope we get our :bfp:s!!!!!:dust:xxxxxxxxxx:dust: o and have you felt like AF has dribble down go the loo and its either that CM or watery CM?ive had that for just unda a week now!!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

congratulations claire :D :headspin: :yipee: xxxxx H&H pregnancy huni xxxxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

lol i tested this morning but with cheap poundland strips and got a BFN, last nite i ordered 6 first response ones so hopefully they will be here tomoro, ive still got a clear blue digi one left but wanted to keep that till i at least get a faint BFP!!!
Yeah for a few days ive felt like af has come but then i run to the loo and just watery cm!!!
omg this is the first month that ive got a bit of hope!!!! 
how long have u been trying for hun??
keep me posted on anyother signs u get chick!!! good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## JLO815

Congrats Claire911!! That's so exciting!! H & H 9 mo to you!!
I am down for the 23rd as welll (although AF could come up to today as my cycles range from 39 to 41 days). Took a test this morning and I thought a saw something as soon as the urine was passing through the screen, but too hard to really see so I'm not counting it as anything. I will test again tomorrow. Still no sign of AF. ** Fingers Crossed **


----------



## Hann79

Loren said:


> i'm going to have a cheeky test later lol but then i'm not bothering till satday morning.u?ive just went on ebay and bought a thermoniter 5 OV tests 20mIU and 15 pregnancy tests 10mIU haha i should get them on friday and if i dont get my bfp before friday i'll definatley no with the 10mIU with them being so highly sensitive :). good luckkkkkkk really hope we get our :bfp:s!!!!!:dust:xxxxxxxxxx:dust: o and have you felt like AF has dribble down go the loo and its either that CM or watery CM?ive had that for just unda a week now!!!!xxx

That's some great signs there hunni.... tmi but before i got my BFP my cm dried and looked like a fern plant... sounds strange but if you have you'll understand. Are you in UK?? If so superdrug do 10 miu tests, just their own brand early pregnancy test, came up instantly with me!!:dust: and luck huuni 
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on the :bfp:! Sounds like we could have a few more BFPs on there way aswell!! xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hann I just noticed your ticker in your sig!, your going to have a lovely little bump for your wedding! =D xxxxxx


----------



## Hann79

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hann I just noticed your ticker in your sig!, your going to have a lovely little bump for your wedding! =D xxxxxx

Sure am sweetie...... As we are due on Halloween our bump is being called Casper so I will be 7 1/2 months with Casper then!! :happydance: Just hope he/she doesn't come early!!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## Srrme

The :witch: is on her way. Two :bfn: on FRERS.


----------



## xxS

Hi there, I am new on here, would it be alright to be put on the list for 28 feb? 
thank you!
x S


----------



## notquitesure

Just an update... no AF, no BFP for me :)


----------



## Loren

soon2bemummy said:


> lol i tested this morning but with cheap poundland strips and got a BFN, last nite i ordered 6 first response ones so hopefully they will be here tomoro, ive still got a clear blue digi one left but wanted to keep that till i at least get a faint BFP!!!
> Yeah for a few days ive felt like af has come but then i run to the loo and just watery cm!!!
> omg this is the first month that ive got a bit of hope!!!!
> how long have u been trying for hun??
> keep me posted on anyother signs u get chick!!! good luck xxxxxxx

tested before but as i thought :bfn: i dont no y i'm testing so early anyway because i miscarried 3 weeks and 5 days ago so shouldnt really test till next week if AF doesnt arrive before then because AF can take upto 6 weeks to arrive ive heard!!!!wel i lost hope last month then pee'd ona htp and ther was the positive i was so shocked but sooooo happy, we wernt trying just not being careful, but when i lost the baby its made me realise i really really more than anything in the whole wide world want to be a mummy!!!!!so only been on the TTC wagon for 3 weeks.i hope ur first responses cum tomorow :D i really hope we get our :bfp:s veryyy veryyyyy veryyyyyy sooooooon!!!!how long have u been trying for hun?i willlll :D FX'd!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Loren

Hann79 said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> i'm going to have a cheeky test later lol but then i'm not bothering till satday morning.u?ive just went on ebay and bought a thermoniter 5 OV tests 20mIU and 15 pregnancy tests 10mIU haha i should get them on friday and if i dont get my bfp before friday i'll definatley no with the 10mIU with them being so highly sensitive :). good luckkkkkkk really hope we get our :bfp:s!!!!!:dust:xxxxxxxxxx:dust: o and have you felt like AF has dribble down go the loo and its either that CM or watery CM?ive had that for just unda a week now!!!!xxx
> 
> That's some great signs there hunni.... tmi but before i got my BFP my cm dried and looked like a fern plant... sounds strange but if you have you'll understand. Are you in UK?? If so superdrug do 10 miu tests, just their own brand early pregnancy test, came up instantly with me!!:dust: and luck huuni
> xxxClick to expand...

does sound strange lol i tried to imagine and just failed haha.thank uuu i really hope i do get my :bfp: just hoping my little angel helps me!!!!yep am in the UK am from liverpool.thank uuuu i'll have to take a trip to superdrug next week ive got enough tests to last me for a month and stil got sum on the way haha but they all will be gone by nest week!!!!i'm a poas addict haha congratulations sweety :) H&H pregnancy huni :D xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## louloubabs

:witch: got me. Again. :-( Was so sre this month too.

Oooh well. Back to another 40 day + cycle. Grrrr.

Good luck to all those hoping for their :bfp: and mucho :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## soon2bemummy

I tested this morning and still got a bFN :( we've been trying for about 5 months now, and this is the first month that were feeling pretty positive bout it, i really hope my tests get here today!!
So sorry bout ur miscarriage hun, must have been awfull!!! :(
im soooo impatient and just wanna know now!! :) ive still got no signs of the witch coming so i guess thats a good sign!!!
have u got any updates today??
Fingers crossed for us both chick xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekybint

soontobemummy we're in the same boat.

No AF and no BFP :( 

Was due AF yesterday but possibly Ov'd few days late so I may actually be due AF on Saturday so trying not to get my hopes up. OH is getting really excited and I don't want to let him down.

Does anyone else feel like it's their fault all the time? We put so much pressure on ourselves that I wonder if we stop it happening :( Our OH's do their bit and the rest's left up to our bodies. 

I really hate this part of the month!


----------



## soon2bemummy

cool,,, well im not exactly sure wen i am due af, going from last few cycles it could have been anytime this week!!!
yeah im constantly saying sorry to oh wen i know deep down its not my fault but at the time it feels like it!! :(
luckily my oh is such a sweetheart and tells me off wen i say sorry!!! he is as excited as me!! so i couldnt ask for more :) fingers crossed for us all hun!!! :)
xx


----------



## soon2bemummy

OMG CHEEKYBINTjust seen where ur from,,,,Corby??? im sat in corby at the mo,,,, i work here and live in woodford!!!! 
Small world!!!!
xxx


----------



## cheekybint

soon2bemummy said:


> OMG CHEEKYBINTjust seen where ur from,,,,Corby??? im sat in corby at the mo,,,, i work here and live in woodford!!!!
> Small world!!!!
> xxx

lol small world! 

I don't know woodford but we've only been here 6 months. we live on the oakley vale estate. OH and I work on the earlstrees estate, that's about all my knowledge of the area lol


----------



## soon2bemummy

ah rite,,, i used to work on the earlstreee estate a few years ago!!!
woodfords not far, its near Thrapston!!
i work on the Weldon Ind Estate!! shouldnt be on here really cause at work but im addicted!! lol
Glad ive got a few girls to talk to about it all!! else i would go insane lol!!
xxx


----------



## Loren

soon2bemummy said:


> I tested this morning and still got a bFN :( we've been trying for about 5 months now, and this is the first month that were feeling pretty positive bout it, i really hope my tests get here today!!
> So sorry bout ur miscarriage hun, must have been awfull!!! :(
> im soooo impatient and just wanna know now!! :) ive still got no signs of the witch coming so i guess thats a good sign!!!
> have u got any updates today??
> Fingers crossed for us both chick xxxxxxxxxxxx

me to :( but wen i got my BFP last month i was stayn up til 3am and couldnt get out of bed in the mornin that was couple days b4 i got the bfp.and sames happening again!!!but ive woke this morning to my CM stil gooey but its light brown :S hope its not AF!!!but it is brown discharge not brown blood if that makes sense, i can tel by the shinyness of it on the tissue.ad b so angry if it is AF!!!!!!me to i wish we cud just do the bump uglys then wake up pee ona stick and that bfp b ther lol.we spend so many years trying not to get caught then when u want to and ur ready its so bloody hard!!!!!!!thank u huni :) :dust:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck ladies! =D xxx


----------



## Loren

sooo happy got my letter before with the date of my assesment to get in to colege to do an access course to get me into uni to study midwifery :D just need my BFP nw!!!!haha then al b the happiest girl aliveeeeeee xxxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

ah awesome hun, good luck!! im sure were both gonna get a bfp very very soon!!!

And thanx MISS ZOIE :) need all the luck we can get!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Thanx hun :D i really hope we do :dust: !!!!!

Thanx Zoie!! :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## c-demers

AF came for me today, right on schedule. I'm completely devastated, can't stop crying :( It's so hard knowing we only have this last cycle before DH deploys to Iraq to make it happen and the odds are against us.


----------



## notquitesure

AF for me yesterday :(


----------



## salbal

Hi I am going to be testing tomorrow, one day late and have been ttc for 17mths so wish me luck please and add me to your list.. good luck to you all x


----------



## soon2bemummy

just an update...... still NO witch but another BFN this morning!! arrrrgghhhh!! lol 
got my first responses in the post yesterday so least i got them to keep me going over the weekend :) hehe 

Ah good luck SALBAL.....got everything crossed for u!!! :)
xxxxxxx


----------



## clairibell88

got my BFP today dolls stick bean stick


----------



## soon2bemummy

ah congrats CLAIRIBELL88!!!
have u had many symptoms??

xxxxx


----------



## cheekybint

soon2bemummy said:


> just an update...... still NO witch but another BFN this morning!! arrrrgghhhh!! lol

Same here! 

Temp still up this morning so did another test, BFN, boo hiss!!


----------



## clairibell88

No ive not had any symptoms

my af was due on the 20th tested 18th 20th 21st and 23rd and got bfn

only today i got my bfp and its faint 

wel not faint u can see the lines


----------



## vaniilla

clairibell88 said:


> No ive not had any symptoms
> 
> my af was due on the 20th tested 18th 20th 21st and 23rd and got bfn
> 
> only today i got my bfp and its faint
> 
> wel not faint u can see the lines

congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

clairibell88 said:


> No ive not had any symptoms
> 
> my af was due on the 20th tested 18th 20th 21st and 23rd and got bfn
> 
> only today i got my bfp and its faint
> 
> wel not faint u can see the lines

Contragulations!

You have given me hope, I'm tired of seeing BFNs this week!


----------



## clairibell88

i honestly cannot believe it 

i just did another frer and same again!

im at work and just dying to go tell oh , grrrr!

only thing getting me down as i just got told im being made redundant end of may which means no maternity payxx


----------



## cheekybint

clairibell88 said:


> i honestly cannot believe it
> 
> i just did another frer and same again!
> 
> im at work and just dying to go tell oh , grrrr!
> 
> only thing getting me down as i just got told im being made redundant end of may which means no maternity payxx

Awww sorry to hear that! 

Don't let it get you down today, today is a good day! :D


----------



## clairibell88

It sure is

it still not sank in i keep imagine im feeling pains down there though


----------



## Loren

congratulations huniii!!! :hugs: 

i checked my temp this morn for the 1st time eva and its 99.03F but ive already OV'd i think :S this is all confusing lol!!!xxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey loren... i dont really get all this temping!!! wot should it be in early pregnancy??
i tested at 4 this morning cause woke up needing to go!!! that never happens to me!!!
woke other half up to hehehe but he would have been upset if i hadnt told him i tested!!! lol bless him!!!
i had some achyness and a bit of cramping yesterday after work!! only for a couple of hours and i thought oh no thats me out!!! but then it stopped and still nothing today!!!
so so so confused!!!
how u doing today??
xxxxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

cheekybint said:


> soon2bemummy said:
> 
> 
> just an update...... still NO witch but another BFN this morning!! arrrrgghhhh!! lol
> 
> Same here!
> 
> Temp still up this morning so did another test, BFN, boo hiss!!Click to expand...

its sooo annoying keep getting BFN's!!! i still dont even know if im late or not!! according to my last cycle im bout 2 days late but the cycle before that was 26 days which is wot i am today!!
wanna scream lol!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Loren

soon2bemummy said:


> hey loren... i dont really get all this temping!!! wot should it be in early pregnancy??
> i tested at 4 this morning cause woke up needing to go!!! that never happens to me!!!
> woke other half up to hehehe but he would have been upset if i hadnt told him i tested!!! lol bless him!!!
> i had some achyness and a bit of cramping yesterday after work!! only for a couple of hours and i thought oh no thats me out!!! but then it stopped and still nothing today!!!
> so so so confused!!!
> how u doing today??
> xxxxx

i avnt gota clue!!!!av just read....... 

Basal body temperature (BBT) is the temperature of your body when it is at rest. When using this method, it is always suggested that you take your temperature as soon as you wake up, before you get out of bed. During the first phase of your cycle, your temperature will normally be in the range of 96°F to 98°F. As ovulation approaches, it will rise to around 97°F to 99°F and stay elevated for a few days. This increase in body temperature is actually caused by the hormone progestrone to facilitate a warmer and more comfortable environment for a possible pregnancy. 

got another BFN this mornin and kept sum FMU to use my 10mIU tests that was neg to :( feeling down today, its 4 weeks today, its easy to say dnt think that way but it angers me to no i should be 10 weeks today  arrrghhh going to do sum shopping later get my mind off things. how r uu??xxxx :dust:


----------



## soon2bemummy

:dust:ah dont think im gonna start doing that cause it will only be something else i get addicted to lol..... 
it must be horrible hun but u have got to think everything happens for a reason.... and soon u'll have a gorgeous little healthy baby. :)

im ok, bored at work!! i just keep going to the loo every half hour just in case!!! im going to a friends tonite and she want to have a drink cause she having man trouble!!! but dont wanna drink just in case i am!!! lol so dont know wot im gonna tell her!!!
i wanted to go doctors today and have a blood test but oh said just be patient and if we are a test will be + in next few days!!! i know he's right but just wanna know :(!!
xxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Temping is a great way to check that you've 

1. Definitely ovulated 
2. When you ovulated

and 3. it gives you some inkling of if your AF is about to show.

Basically your temp goes up following ovulation and then stays elavated until AF arrives. 

I'm quite new to temping but it certainly helps me


----------



## sincerevon

I'm SO confused ladies!!! I'm on cd 33 or 34 of a normally 28 day cycle (started spotting on Jan 24, but went to bed early and noticed a full flow on Jan 25, so not sure which day to mark as cd1). I OV'd late so I'm sure that could be causing AF to be late. I POAS yesterday evening (silly me, and I didn't even hold my pee before) and got a BFN. But now I'm realizing that I may have OV'd on cd22 (or 23), meaning that when I tested I was only 9 or 10dpo. I'm not sure if I should keep hope up or not. I wish I had been temping!!!! I just want my BFP!! I'm so frustrated I could just cry!!


----------



## petitpas

clairibell88 said:


> i honestly cannot believe it
> 
> i just did another frer and same again!
> 
> im at work and just dying to go tell oh , grrrr!
> 
> only thing getting me down as i just got told im being made redundant end of may which means no maternity payxx

You might want to check whether that is really the case! I don't think they can make you redundant and take away your maternity leave if you're pregnant... European law and all that.


----------



## Hann79

salbal said:


> Hi I am going to be testing tomorrow, one day late and have been ttc for 17mths so wish me luck please and add me to your list.. good luck to you all x

FX'd for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Nixilix

petipas - im with you on that. if you are already preg they cant not pay you matrnity.

Congrats to all the BFPs. FX to those still to test and baby dust to us af sufferers for next month!


----------



## mrphyemma

The :witch: arrived for me today. Thanks. Congratulations to all with BFP's and good luck to all still to test x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ooo fingers crossed for you ladies its looking very good for you :D .. I DONT WANT TO SEE YOU IN THE MARCH TESTING THREAD!!!! =D lol xxx


----------



## goddess25

Wow 39 BFPs Congratulations to all you lucky ladies.. have a H&H 9 months, enjoy every minute being pregnant its truly a wonderful journey. I am so sorry for you ladies who have your special angels this month.. sorry for your loss and I am sure you will get your BFPs again soon.

Commiserations to all for whom the witch showed her face.. may we have better luck next month.


----------



## AKP

Hey, almost forgot to let you know........ I was due to test on the 24th but got bfp on the 19th, yay. Good luck to everyone still waiting xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Still no AF here :)

No BFP either though :( 

Will see what the rest of the weekend brings! 

Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## mlyn26

Hi there, I got my BFP on 11th Feb! x


----------



## soon2bemummy

cheekybint said:


> Still no AF here :)
> 
> No BFP either though :(
> 
> Will see what the rest of the weekend brings!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to test!

hey, im in the same boat still!!! ive had some odd mild cramps a few times this week and achiness!! and today the tinyest amount of brownish discharge earlier but nothing else wen i checked down there!! 
took another test this morning and BFN!! 
only 1 test left now :( gonna have to go shop tomoro lol....
hope ur ok chick!!:dust:
xxxxxxx


----------



## cheekybint

soon2bemummy said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF here :)
> 
> No BFP either though :(
> 
> Will see what the rest of the weekend brings!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to test!
> 
> hey, im in the same boat still!!! ive had some odd mild cramps a few times this week and achiness!! and today the tinyest amount of brownish discharge earlier but nothing else wen i checked down there!!
> took another test this morning and BFN!!
> only 1 test left now :( gonna have to go shop tomoro lol....
> hope ur ok chick!!:dust:
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

just back from the shops myself, bought another test and tampax lol figured I'll need one or the other! 

Still no signs of AF here at all, although i slept for 3 hours this afternoon and now i've a killer head ache. Could be signs of either i guess

Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## xxS

soon2bemummy and cheekybint fx'd for both of you - I am stuck on this thread in anticipation in the hope that you both get :bfp:'s!!
good luck ladies!!

:dust:

xx
Steph


----------



## cyclura

well a BFN this morning and I have suspicious cramping so I think she is on her way. If shes not here by the 2nd I will test again otherwise roll on next month


----------



## schnoodle

same here hun, im not due till wed but am sure she is on her way. i am gutted.:growlmad:


----------



## soon2bemummy

xxS said:


> soon2bemummy and cheekybint fx'd for both of you - I am stuck on this thread in anticipation in the hope that you both get :bfp:'s!!
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx
> Steph

Ah thanx hunni, well this morning BFN :( but still no witch!! :) been very sleepy last few days!!
spreading lots of :dust: to everyone :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schnoodle

if she doesnt show i would test again hun, good luck xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm out - witch got me this morning.


----------



## cheekybint

xxS said:


> soon2bemummy and cheekybint fx'd for both of you - I am stuck on this thread in anticipation in the hope that you both get :bfp:'s!!
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx
> Steph

Thank you Steph :)

No news today apart from AF still hasn't showed! we're really trying not to get our hopes up though

going to test again tomorrow


----------



## schnoodle

good luck


----------



## RedRose19

im on cd 38, 18dpo and no sign of af yet :happydance: but i dont wanna get too excited.. cuz knowing the cruel witch she'll arrvive tonight
but too nervous to test......... someone slap me


----------



## MrsWez

I'm on cycle day 31 and just got a faint :bfp: this morning. I've had AF type cramps on the day I was supposed to get my period but hasn't come. I've been getting negatives until this morning. I've also been sick to my stomach and thirsty. I'm so nervous.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Three More BFP! =D we are on the last day of febuary but please keep us updated on here :) I hope to see all of you ladies that the :witch: got in the March section Im hoping that that will be a really really buy thread theres already 2 BFPs over there :D come join me ladies!


----------



## Loren

AF arrived this morning with absoloute avengance!!!!!31 days afta MC i am in so much agony  the bleed is like my MC bleed horrible!!sorry TMI onto march thread :( good luck girlirs who are meant to be testing today!!!xxxx:dust:


----------



## JLO815

I am so confused. Now on 19 dpo and still nothing! I have taken a test every day using FMU, and still getting BFN, and still no sign of AF. I thought a had seen a very (very) faint line back on like 13 dpo, but obviously I was just seeing things. If I still don't have an answer by Tuesday I will be making an appt w/ my doctor. I just need to know something either way. This is making me crazy! I have been monitoring my cycle closely for 6 months now and have not missed a period. They range from 39-41 days, but never this long. :(


----------



## soon2bemummy

Loren said:


> AF arrived this morning with absoloute avengance!!!!!31 days afta MC i am in so much agony  the bleed is like my MC bleed horrible!!sorry TMI onto march thread :( good luck girlirs who are meant to be testing today!!!xxxx:dust:

Ah sorry hunni, i had my fingers crossed for u!! :(
fingers crossed for u next month :) :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry Loren, i was sure you were going to be updating with a BFP fingers crossed for your next cycle hunni xxxx


----------



## cheekybint

I am out :( 

I must have Ov'd late, witch got me this evening :( :(

Any news from you soon2bemummy?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry Cheekybint i was sure that you would be getting you bfp aswell, fingers crossed for your next cycle to xx


----------



## Firedancer41

babyhopes10 said:


> im on cd 38, 18dpo and no sign of af yet :happydance: but i dont wanna get too excited.. cuz knowing the cruel witch she'll arrvive tonight
> but too nervous to test......... someone slap me


Can we slap you with a FRER until you take it? :rofl:


----------



## Loren

thanx soon to be mummy and zoie!!!! now AF is here i have everything crossed for all of you to get ur BFPS in march if you havent had them today alredy.gd luck hopefully we will all be in the 1st tri very very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!but i'm uncrossing my legs asoon as that :witch: goes away haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust: :hugs:

i agree with firedancer!!!!!take a test u crazy lady!!!!ad av bin peeing frm day 1 ahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

babyhopes10 said:


> im on cd 38, 18dpo and no sign of af yet :happydance: but i dont wanna get too excited.. cuz knowing the cruel witch she'll arrvive tonight
> but too nervous to test......... someone slap me

Wishing you lots of luck!!! I am 10/11 days late now and no af but not really many symptoms either apart from some minor bb twinges, and last week twinges in tummy. might be in my head.:shrug: Going to drs on thursday!
Good luck to you!:happydance:


----------



## soon2bemummy

Ah no CHEEKY BINT.... :( so sorry!!!
im still waiting,,,,, just rang the doctors, im going in on thursday afternoon!! unless the witch gets me before!! but still no signs of her!!??!
Another BFN this morning!!! but stocked up on poundland tests yesterday!! :)

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

could you please change ours to an angel please, back to the ttc game.


----------



## GossipGirly

:( so sorry xxx


----------



## schnoodle

oh hun im so sorry to hear that. xx


----------



## cheekybint

So sorry to read that MrsCrabsticke :( I really really hope you get a sticky one soon x x


----------



## Loren

so sorry mrscrabstickle :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I got my BFP Thursday! I just forgot to have you update me! Yay! Let's hope this baby sticks!


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hun x


----------



## Hann79

MrsCrabsticke said:


> could you please change ours to an angel please, back to the ttc game.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry hunni... I had mc last month and currently 5 weeks now so there is hope sweetie....

xxxxxxx


----------



## clairibell88

42 wow


----------



## MrsWez

Can I be changed to Angel? :cry: We lost our little Bean yesterday. Maybe March will be our lucky month.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im So soory MrsCrabSticke & MrsWez =( x


----------



## tryforbaby2

MrsWez said:


> Can I be changed to Angel? :cry: We lost our little Bean yesterday. Maybe March will be our lucky month.

:hugs:


----------



## StonesWife

So sorry MrsCrabStick and MrsWez! :hugs:


----------



## Libra Mariah

For me Af is 7 days late and no where to be found. I have taken 4 hpt and each one of them have been a BFN.


----------



## rai

MrsWez said:


> Can I be changed to Angel? :cry: We lost our little Bean yesterday. Maybe March will be our lucky month.

:hugs:


----------



## rai

MrsCrabsticke said:


> could you please change ours to an angel please, back to the ttc game.

:hugs:


----------

